# American Idol 2007



## Chris Blount

I know it's real early for this but thought I would get it started.

The Amercian Idol auditions are in San Antonio right now over at the Alamodome. Sign up is today and tomorrow. The auditions are on Friday. I would love to go down there just to see if I can catch a glimpse of Randy, Paula and Simon. 

My daughter is a really good singer but she doesn't want to audition.


----------



## Richard King

Wow... do those people in that city talk funny. :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

Well, the first episode aired tonight. Actually some pretty funny stuff. Randy was almost as bad as Simon!


----------



## machavez00

Are any east-coaster going to post results so I don't have to sit through the "right after this message" results shows?


----------



## Camaro305

Chris Blount said:


> Well, the first episode aired tonight. Actually some pretty funny stuff. Randy was almost as bad as Simon!


Agreed! And did you see Paula's constant moving, spinning in the chair, head thrashing, etc? She didn't have too much to say. And Jewel, very easy on the eyes! I'm going to be watching this year.


----------



## Chris Blount

Camaro305 said:


> Agreed! And did you see Paula's constant moving, spinning in the chair, head thrashing, etc? She didn't have too much to say. And Jewel, very easy on the eyes! I'm going to be watching this year.


I agree. Jewel looked great! Did you catch when she said "Man, you guys are cruel" :lol:

I was wondering myself why Paula didn't have much to say.


----------



## Richard King

Well, since merging with a topic from last year my comment about the funny way they talk in "that city" doesn't make sense. The show last night originated in Minneapolis. The natives there sure talk funny. I haven't seen the first show of the season before and noticed that people were coming from all over the country. Is that typical or do they just flock to Minneapolis for some other reason?


----------



## Camaro305

Richard King said:


> Well, since merging with a topic from last year my comment about the funny way they talk in "that city" doesn't make sense. The show last night originated in Minneapolis. The natives there sure talk funny. I haven't seen the first show of the season before and noticed that people were coming from all over the country. Is that typical or do they just flock to Minneapolis for some other reason?


They all went there to escape the abnormal heat around the US lately.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I actually felt "jipped" after the two hours last night... until the last few seconds.

The whole episode, I was laughing and getting ticked at the same time.
When I looked at the timeline... at the one hour mark... we had only heard 1 good singer... the rest was fluff, and the horrid ones.

Then at the end, when I heard 10,000 tried out... and only 17 where picked... I understood why we saw the episode we did.

But... my biggest question was... who gave that woman at Vocal Degree? what college thought she could sing? Or is that not a requirement for a vocal degree...

I think FOX should, provide the "entire" auditions for everyone they show... on line or via YouTube... so we see the entire audition... because it is obvious they give these people more then 1 chance..


----------



## Ron Barry

Was the one good singer the one that sang.. "Somewhere over the Rainbow"? To me, she was the best and would be really surprised if she does not go on to the final 12. 

I also wondered about Paula.. Real silent. But I consider that a good thing.. And Camaro... Jewel will not be on ever week. She was just a guess star for yesterdays show. I don't expect to see here tonight. 

I really would like to see more of the singers they are putting through instead of the people that really think they can sing but can't. 

The funnest audition was the Lion singer.... I was rolling.. The cowboy and apollo creed.. Just a waste.... The juggler... Yawn.. 

And what was with wasting the first 10 minutes on the Jewel Fan... WOW.... 

I did not year that only 17 out of 10K was picked. Wow.. that is one low percentage.

And Randy.. WOW.. he really was letting it out.. Never heard in constantly laughing out loud and throwing out the digs so much...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

One other note... In HD... I really felt bad for the the 16yr old guy that went through... that had the biggest, redest pimple... right on his nose...


----------



## Camaro305

Earl Bonovich said:


> One other note... In HD... I really felt bad for the the 16yr old guy that went through... that had the biggest, redest pimple... right on his nose...


:biggthump


----------



## Camaro305

Ron Barry said:


> Was the one good singer the one that sang.. "Somewhere over the Rainbow"? To me, she was the best and would be really surprised if she does not go on to the final 12.


She was very good.



> I also wondered about Paula.. Real silent. But I consider that a good thing.. And Camaro... Jewel will not be on ever week. She was just a guess star for yesterdays show. I don't expect to see here tonight.


Darn!



> The funnest audition was the Lion singer.... I was rolling.. The cowboy and apollo creed.. Just a waste.... The juggler... Yawn..


The Lion singer. If you watched the end of the show where they showed other songs that they sung during auditions, you'll notice that even singing songs aside from "King of the Forest" she is still in Lion vibrato mode! :lol:


----------



## ejrustad

The one thing that you need to remember is that people do come all over the country to try out for these auditions.

Us in Minnesota really do not talk funny at all. You just happen to listen to people that were from out of the state.

We really don't say to much of:

Yah sure
You Betcha

and so forth. The older people (over 60) definitely talk this way because their parents and or grandparents were from the scandinavian countries.

Did you know that a lot of news anchors are sent up to the Midwest to learn the Midwestern Dialect because it is the easiest to understand when they talk.

As for American Idol they always pick on the worst and I really feel sorry for the kid from Burnsville that juggled. I know he can't sing but you have parents that keep their hopes up. It must be this Minnesota Nice that I hear about.

Have a great day.


----------



## Richard King

Hey Big Lake. Been there many times. I have been away for about ten years and, I am sure that people here think I talk funny. :lol: Lived in Minnesota for 40 years. I really noticed it on the first person out of the gate and made the remark when she was talking as I was watching it on my dvr.

I found it interesting that of the ones who made it, one was from Minnetonka and one from Excelsior. I went to Minnetonka High School, which is really located in Excelsior, Mn. It's interesting that two made it from such close proximity.


----------



## wakajawaka

Earl Bonovich said:


> -Snip-
> 
> I think FOX should, provide the "entire" auditions for everyone they show... on line or via YouTube... so we see the entire audition... because it is obvious they give these people more then 1 chance..


I think we pretty much see the whole audition for most of the contestants they show. My thoery is that the producers ask some of the rejected candidates to sing other songs not in front of the judges. Such as that "Kiss" montage they put together, I really don't think all those contestants sang that song in front of the judges. Just a theory.


----------



## wakajawaka

Camaro305 said:


> The Lion singer. If you watched the end of the show where they showed other songs that they sung during auditions, you'll notice that even singing songs aside from "King of the Forest" she is still in Lion vibrato mode! :lol:


Funniest line of the night came from The Lion Singer

"Do you want to keep the poster?"


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Two comments on last night episodes...

1) Get a bra... wholly crapp.. not that it would have helped much, but... wow... knee knocking at 28?

2) The first and 2nd level "screeners" really need to start sending some better people to the final "audition"... I mean in two days... 12,000+ people only 14 moved onto LA?

Only 14 people in Seattle that took the time...were good enough? 
Sure 14 out of the maybe 100 or so that SPR got to see..

Still scary/funnier then snott. but please... 
As funny it is... I find my self wondering what those people that can sing... that didn't get to be in front of SPR... are thining at home.... 

If you want some credibility in this show to increase again... Season 7 has to refocus on the "contest" a bit... not so much the entertainment factor.

As two episodes in... Season 6 right now, at least at this phase... is nothing more then a glorrified GONG show....


Oh one other thing...
MAN did those security guys move fast when the hair stylest appropached the table.


----------



## wakajawaka

Earl Bonovich said:


> Two comments on last night episodes...
> 
> 1) Get a bra... wholly crapp.. not that it would have helped much, but... wow... knee knocking at 28?
> 
> 2) The first and 2nd level "screeners" really need to start sending some better people to the final "audition"... I mean in two days... 12,000+ people only 14 moved onto LA?
> 
> Only 14 people in Seattle that took the time...were good enough?
> Sure 14 out of the maybe 100 or so that SPR got to see..
> 
> Still scary/funnier then snott. but please...
> As funny it is... I find my self wondering what those people that can sing... that didn't get to be in front of SPR... are thining at home....
> 
> If you want some credibility in this show to increase again... Season 7 has to refocus on the "contest" a bit... not so much the entertainment factor.
> 
> As two episodes in... Season 6 right now, at least at this phase... is nothing more then a glorrified GONG show....
> 
> Oh one other thing...
> MAN did those security guys move fast when the hair stylest appropached the table.


I agree, I can only handle maybe one or two more shows with the Gong show format, it gets old quick for me too. I'm guessing we're in the minority though.


----------



## Chris Blount

I agree. Did the first 5 seasons use up the entire singing pool? 

Maybe the good singers are out making something of themselves after realizing that American Idol is too much of a lottery. 

That mother and daughter, yikes!

When the guy started singing "Bohemian Rhapsody" and Simon immediately started cracking up, I couldn't stop laughing. I don't think I've ever seen Simon completely lose it like that. 

Speaking of Simon, he needs to lighten up on the teeth whitener.


----------



## Mavrick

Don't Cha Wish they were all hot like this!!!










 *NOT!!!*


----------



## jarvantgroup

Chris Blount said:


> I agree. Jewel looked great! Did you catch when she said "Man, you guys are cruel" :lol:
> 
> I was wondering myself why Paula didn't have much to say.


Hey, Jewel just may be Paula's replacement. :icon_cool


----------



## jarvantgroup

Mavrick said:


> Don't Cha Wish they were all hot like this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT!!!*


I say that Perla Maria Conchita Rosa Anabel Mendez from Baraquilla, Columbia got through on her Shakira looks. Her first song was just mediocre. Simon has a thing for blonds. :icon_cool


----------



## wakajawaka

Anyone else think they should spend more episodes on the Hollywood rounds rather than the audition rounds? I find the Hollywood rounds infinitely more entertaining but we only get 2 episodes.


----------



## TNGTony

Really we get only one Hollywood Week episode. Tonight's episode is nothing more than the "drama" of which ones the judges picked. I like the audition shows a lot! But I would be all for extending the show one week to get another hollywood week audition show.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Ron Barry

The audition shows I am not a big fan of.. Too much comedy and does not show enough of the good talent. I personally want to see them get to the final group ASAP so I would not be in favor of another Hollywood week, however, if it replaced an audition week I would be all over it. 

Personally I would rather see them start with just the final group like supernova does.... I saw a short snippet for the news that said "Paula answer drug and alcohol accusations. Giving some of the clips shown during the auditions.. Hmmm not a big surprise... 

Did not see the clip so not sure what here response will be.. but I am sure it will be "Nope" and no I did not hook up with the contestant either.


----------



## TNGTony

If they started with the final 16 I would never have been hooked on the show. I know I am not the only one.  So why don't you just wait until next week to start watching the show instead of suffering through the episodes you know you don't like?

See ya
Tony


----------



## Ron Barry

Simple... I like a small percentage of it an I might skip them the next time around. I think they have gone way overboard with non-talent stuff and not enough of the potential talent. Most of the shows this season, would show between 2 and 4 talented people and the rest in my opinion is not worth watching. 

Do we really need to watch the 5 to 10 minutes of someone that does not have a chance in hell of making it to round two? Definitely personal preference here, but I would have liked to see more people walking the walk and less of the freak show.


----------



## wakajawaka

Ron Barry said:


> The audition shows I am not a big fan of.. Too much comedy and does not show enough of the good talent. I personally want to see them get to the final group ASAP so I would not be in favor of another Hollywood week, however, if it replaced an audition week I would be all over it.


Exactly, less audition shows, more hollywood.

Also I think that 4 guy supergroup might have been the best group sing ever. It was way cool.


----------



## Chris Blount

Man, Chris Sligh really stuck it to Simon last night with the Divo/Teletubby thing. Actually I thought it was a little rude and uncalled for even though Chris may have meant it as a joke.

I think Chris has potential but he might have blew it last night. He seems a little arrogant. I've always considered talking back to the judges a bad idea for idol contestants. 

Overall, a bad night. None of the guys stood out. I hope the females are better.


----------



## Richard King

> None of the guys stood out


Agree, overall a very boring contest. I couldn't even guess who will go away because they were all so bland.


----------



## TNGTony

I thought they were all okay. contestants 3 and 11 BLEW CHUNKS. Chris Sligh reminds me of Meatloaf!  (The singer not the boring dinner)

I also thought that the Indian kid got a raw dwal from the judges. He wasn't great, but he was IN TUNE which is more than you could say for about 10 of the other contestants.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount

TNGTony said:


> I also thought that the Indian kid got a raw dwal from the judges. He wasn't great, but he was IN TUNE which is more than you could say for about 10 of the other contestants.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


I think they were stupid to get rid of his sister. I think she was better and nice to look at  .


----------



## Ron Barry

If last night was any indication of the guys for this season. one word. Weak! 

Not many unique voices at all. I don't see any of those guys being the next American Idol. 

Chris and the spiky haired guy has some potentional, but given the mass number of people you would think they would be able to find 12 kick butt guys.. very disappointed in what I saw last nigh. 

I don't think I have seen Simon look so pissed as he did after the Divo/telletubby comment. Was there something more to that comment other than saying El Divo and telletubby in the same breath. 

Not a good move for Chris and I from his "Yes sir" response I think he caught that he might have stepped a bit over the line. I agree chris, slamming judges is not a good move.. Take the comments and learn from them. One of the keys to moving forward.


----------



## Richard King

Just finished the PVR of tonight's competition. WOW.... Stephanie Edwards did a GREAT job. She will go far in the competition. Ditto Sabrina Sloan. Ditto Melinda. Ditto LaKisha. Send *all *the guys home, they're cooked. The amazing thing is that I am not even familiar with the songs that were done by Stephanie, Sabrina and LaKisha. Normally I have to know a song to really appreciate the effort. I thought that Gina did a great job of the old Harry Nilsson song also and certainly was original. I think Amy, Antella or Nicole will be the one to go home after tonight. Very good show tonight.

On to Lost...


----------



## Chris Blount

Yep. It looks like the winner of AI will be female this year.


----------



## Richard King

> I think Amy, Antella or Nicole will be the one to go home


Wow, am I good. :lol:


----------



## Ron Barry

Was not that hard there buddy.... Pretty easy to pick the woman.... I was surprised that Mr young hair did not get the boot. Yeah the other guy was not exactly good, but Mr. Young hair was in another league and it was not the one the judges usually refer to. 

The other guy choice... not surprising.


----------



## TNGTony

The Indian kid was in the top 4 male vote-getters so I think he did something right!

I am looking at the "dream girl" from Wednesday or the ex-backup vocal woman to become the next AI! Both of them were great!

In the group number tonight, did anyone notice that the "dream girl's" voice just towered above all the others in quality and forcefulness over all the others or was it just me?

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount

I'm going to make a bold prediction that unless someone else pulls something out, I think Lakisha Jones will win the competition or at least be in the top 3.


----------



## Ron Barry

TNGTony said:


> The Indian kid was in the top 4 male vote-getters so I think he did something right!


Yeah.. I heard that.. What that something right is though escapes me. But so did Red and chicken little. 

Lakisha Jones sure did make a point and make a statement... However, there is a long way to go and a lot of weeks where themes may really throw off a singer. Personally I think can sing anything, but I think it is too early for predictions. She however was in a class all by herself on week one.


----------



## Richard King

This year's Idol is going to be Melinda Doolittle. It's all over. If she were out of there the competition would be incredible with the girls, but she is so good that she is head and shoulders above the rest. An amazing talent.


----------



## Ron Barry

I still think the competition has a bit to go.. but she is the front runner. However, I think there are a few woman that will give her a run for the money. Guys... Pack up and don't even show up.


----------



## TNGTony

I think the last 4 women tonight were the best singers of the week (for both nights). Melinda and Lakisha should both be the finalists if singing talent is the true measure.

Dial Idol is predicting that these two are to top vote-getters this week. The other 6 are too close to call.

All the guys are WAY too close to call, but IMHO I think Chris Sligh is the most talanted male signer out there. He is a closs between Roy Orbison and Meatloaf! Wrap your brain around that image!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I loved Gina last night, doing Evanescence, even if she didn't have the best vocal. She and Chris Sligh are the only ones that I have any interest in, the only ones that have any kind of an edge to their personality. The others may be the best singers in the world, and I can appreciate talent, but if I don't like the music, I'm not going to listen to it, and I'm sure not going to buy it.

This season is a huge letdown for me after last year. Last year, this was the show that I looked forward to seeing each week more than any other. Chris had me riveted. Taylor was a heck of a lot of fun to watch. Paris was a little bundle of energy every week. This year, I'm having a hard time even tuning in. It gets recorded, but I don't feel any urgency to watch it over anything else that gets recorded. 

It's just BLAH...


----------



## Chris Blount

Mark Lamutt said:


> I loved Gina last night, doing Evanescence, even if she didn't have the best vocal. She and Chris Sligh are the only ones that I have any interest in, the only ones that have any kind of an edge to their personality. The others may be the best singers in the world, and I can appreciate talent, but if I don't like the music, I'm not going to listen to it, and I'm sure not going to buy it.
> 
> This season is a huge letdown for me after last year. Last year, this was the show that I looked forward to seeing each week more than any other. Chris had me riveted. Taylor was a heck of a lot of fun to watch. Paris was a little bundle of energy every week. This year, I'm having a hard time even tuning in. It gets recorded, but I don't feel any urgency to watch it over anything else that gets recorded.
> 
> It's just BLAH...


I agree Mark. This year just isn't as good as past years.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Chris Blount said:


> I agree Mark. This year just isn't as good as past years.


I agree with you Chris...

Although a few of those girls ROCK! The guys don't hold a candle to the level of talent in the girls IMO.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

So who do you guys think will get voted off this week?

My vote:

*Guys: *Sanjaya Malakar and Chris Richardson

- Sanjaya is a no brainier IMO. Chris on the other hand is likely to stay since everyone seems to like him. I think he sounds like crap... Maybe I need to fine tune my equipment.

*Girls: *Antonella Barba and Haley Scarnato

I just think they have no WOW or YO or whatever... Haley is a cutie so she's nice to look at but she just doesn't have talent that exceeds the rest of the girls IMO.


----------



## Chris Blount

Radio Enginerd said:


> I agree with you Chris...
> 
> Although a few of those girls ROCK! The guys don't hold a candle to the level of talent in the girls IMO.


I'm starting to think that maybe this show has finally "jumped the shark". 

I agree with your assessment on who should go this week. I'm kind of hoping Haley sticks around for a bit longer since she is our home town girl but you are right, she is on the weak side compared to the other girls.


----------



## packfan909

Radio Enginerd said:


> So who do you guys think will get voted off this week?
> 
> My vote:
> 
> *Guys: *Sanjaya Malakar and Chris Richardson
> 
> - Sanjaya is a no brainier IMO. Chris on the other hand is likely to stay since everyone seems to like him. I think he sounds like crap... Maybe I need to fine tune my equipment.
> 
> *Girls: *Antonella Barba and Haley Scarnato
> 
> I just think they have no WOW or YO or whatever... Haley is a cutie so she's nice to look at but she just doesn't have talent that exceeds the rest of the girls IMO.


Guys: Sanjaya and Sundance

- Sundance has been a real dissappointment. He seems to be really struggling to belt out a good tune. Sanjaya is just too wierd for me. Feels like he is channeling MJ sometimes.

Girls: Antonella and Haley are both gone. The others are just way to strong of contestants.

Front runners: Melinda and Lakisha -- They have amazing talent, and appear to be opening up but not loosing their ability to be humble. They really stand out. I think the guys are going to get picked off early.


----------



## Chris Blount

packfan909 said:


> Sanjaya is just too wierd for me. Feels like he is channeling MJ sometimes.


 That's the part that really bugs me about him. Too Michael "Jacksonish". I think his sister would have done much better in the competition.


----------



## packfan909

Chris Blount said:


> That's the part that really bugs me about him. Too Michael "Jacksonish". I think his sister would have done much better in the competition.


Its his voice. The kid-like high voice just grinds on my ears. Did you see him during his bio this week. Doing the hula. That was a joke. How he has made it this far blows my mind!


----------



## Ron Barry

He is basically the Chicken Little/Red for this season.. They also continued week after week even thought their singing basically sucked. 

He is just not the caliber of the other singers.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Radio Enginerd said:


> So who do you guys think will get voted off this week?
> 
> My vote:
> 
> *Guys: *Sanjaya Malakar and Chris Richardson
> 
> - Sanjaya is a no brainier IMO. Chris on the other hand is likely to stay since everyone seems to like him. I think he sounds like crap... Maybe I need to fine tune my equipment.
> 
> *Girls: *Antonella Barba and Haley Scarnato
> 
> I just think they have no WOW or YO or whatever... Haley is a cutie so she's nice to look at but she just doesn't have talent that exceeds the rest of the girls IMO.


Personally, I'd get rid of Sanjaya and Jarred... Jarred just bugs the heck out of me. He sings alright, and this is a singing competition, but... he just bugs me. I like Chris Richardson... him and blake both are not the typical cookie cutter pop wanna be boys... Same can be said of Chris Sligh as well, though I don't think he's one of the stronger boys vocally.

Boys are hard to pick who's going home because they're all so ... BLAH ... For the most part, they're not horrible - they sing on key, etc, but they just BORE me!

Girls on the other hand... Antonella and Haley both need to take a hike. The other 6 are really good. I think though that there's the possibility that those two stay and Gina and Jordin go home. I like them both, but they aren't spectacular, and, frankly, Antonella and Haley are both easier on the eyes, which may get them some votes...

On a side note... I heard on the radio this morning that the guy who runs the "Girls Gone WIld" videos has offered Antonella $250,000 to appear as a "celebrity host" on one of his videos... How much clothing that entails is up in the air...


----------



## packfan909

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Personally, I'd get rid of Sanjaya and Jarred... Jarred just bugs the heck out of me. He sings alright, and this is a singing competition, but... he just bugs me. I like Chris Richardson... him and blake both are not the typical cookie cutter pop wanna be boys... Same can be said of Chris Sligh as well, though I don't think he's one of the stronger boys vocally.
> 
> Boys are hard to pick who's going home because they're all so ... BLAH ... For the most part, they're not horrible - they sing on key, etc, but they just BORE me!
> 
> Girls on the other hand... Antonella and Haley both need to take a hike. The other 6 are really good. I think though that there's the possibility that those two stay and Gina and Jordin go home. I like them both, but they aren't spectacular, and, frankly, Antonella and Haley are both easier on the eyes, which may get them some votes...
> 
> On a side note... I heard on the radio this morning that the guy who runs the "Girls Gone WIld" videos has offered Antonella $250,000 to appear as a "celebrity host" on one of his videos... How much clothing that entails is up in the air...


Hey Sharkie!!! Good to hear from you. Getting nervous yet about our boys?

Back to Topic...

I personally think that Gina has the most potential to grow into a star. Compare week one to this week, big difference. She found her niche and did a good job with the Evanescence song. As the panel has said, she made that song her own. I hope people voted by singing talent and not just looks. Antonella has no talent at all. Haley reminds me of last season early on there was a contestent from Sacramento who got voted off. Not Mandesa but someone else. She had a good voice just not for POP music. Haley is the same way, just not right for American Idol.

GO SHARKS!

packfan909


----------



## Richard King

Mark Lamutt said:


> I loved Gina last night, doing Evanescence, even if she didn't have the best vocal. She and Chris Sligh are the only ones that I have any interest in, the only ones that have any kind of an edge to their personality. The others may be the best singers in the world, and I can appreciate talent, but if I don't like the music, I'm not going to listen to it, and I'm sure not going to buy it.
> 
> This season is a huge letdown for me after last year. Last year, this was the show that I looked forward to seeing each week more than any other. Chris had me riveted. Taylor was a heck of a lot of fun to watch. Paris was a little bundle of energy every week. This year, I'm having a hard time even tuning in. It gets recorded, but I don't feel any urgency to watch it over anything else that gets recorded.
> 
> It's just BLAH...


I agree, with the exception on Melinda. I have always been a R&B fan and with her vocals she could be right up there with the best of the R&B female singers. She compares favorably to Aretha on the hard R&B side or Gladys on the smooth R&B side. I would love to see her just TRY to do a good R&R song to show her depth of talent. I think it could make for some interesting television. Next week would be the time to try it since she won't be voted off anyway (this week would have been better).


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Ron Barry said:


> He is basically the Chicken Little/Red for this season.. They also continued week after week even thought their singing basically sucked.
> 
> He is just not the caliber of the other singers.


Ahhh yes, Chicken Little. I forgot about that guy...

I'm afraid, as good as she is, that Lakisha wont be the end all winner... She's got WOW but I think her personality may cause some folks to turn away from her later in the competition.

I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Good grief! Sanjaya and Haley in the top 12?

My brother in law is a Jr High Teacher, and he said all the little Jr High girls think that Sanjaya is the hottest thing ever. The best thing since sliced bread even. I guess he's cool if you like guys with prettier hair than my wife and who can't sing..

Though Sundance hasn't been all that great, so... whatever.

Haley though is just downright wrong... There were 6 girls who could sing, 2 that suck, and one of the crappy ones slipped through the crack...

Oh well. I can still watch the rest of the year now that Antonella is history. I told my wife if Antonella made it through I was swearing off idol until she was gone!


----------



## packfan909

I was wondering what the deal was with Sanjaya. He is just way too creepy for me. I am good with the final 12 I guess. Now the real competition starts.


----------



## TNGTony

"bad choices"? Not in my opinion except MAYBE Haley. I HATED the Head! I thought Sundance had a voice that could peal paint! I also did not like his attitude! IMHO the judges were on crack when they lauded his performances.

On the other hand, Sanjaya who has been critisized severely for his singing style at least last week gave a solid performance. Again I was wondering what the judges were listening to when they began tearing him up this week. He deserved to go home after the performance two weeks ago, but not after this weeks'!

As to the girls, I was a little surprised at the loss of Haley. But I was not "up in arms".

Simon and others keep saying this is a "singing competition". In reality it isn't and never has been about the "best" singer. The title is not "America's Best Singer". The title of the show is "American *IDOL*". A singing idol has to have more than just singing talent! Personality, looks, charm, stage presence: the whole package. What lost Haley the vote was the "package" and not the voice. Same goes for Sundance. OTOH what won Sanjaya the vote was the package!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

TNGTony said:


> OTOH what won Sanjaya the vote was the package!


I agree with you that Sabrina lost out to Haley because while she was the better singer, Haley has the better "look". She'll market better than Sabrina, and America does vote based on the whole package, not just who can sing better.

I'll admit that Sundance isn't the greatest vocalist.... although I did like him... Sanjaya won though because he carries the vote of the little girls who could give a rats ass if he can sing, because he's SOOOOOOO dreamy. I'd wager that if you put Sundance and Sanjaya in a studio and made an album, Sundance would outsell Sanjaya in a heartbeat. 10 year old girls may be able to rock the vote on American Idol, but they can only spend as much money as mom and dad let them, so they're not going to go out there and buy millions of Sanjaya CDs....

The good news is that as the numbers get pared down, the better singers start picking up more voters and by the end of the season, the best singers are usually the ones left. And, with that said, I don't think Sabrina or Sundance were going to be in the last 3 or 4 standing... I'm bummed I have to listen to Haley and Sunjaya for a few more weeks, but, the show corrects itself eventually.

BTW... www.votefortheworst.com has chosen Sanjaya to be their posterboy and are attempting to carry him as far as possible..


----------



## waynebtx

Sanjaya over sundance bad . But then again none of them this year can sing. They may start off good then in middel of song go who knows where some start off missing a note then pick it up in the middle for my money they could all do better no Carrie Underwoods this year.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

I really think Melinda and Lakisha are the class of the field. Lakisha has that big voice, and Melinda has unbelievable control...

Plus, I like the fact that they don't know how good they are. They still look stunned each time the judges tell them how amazing they are!


----------



## Radio Enginerd

waynebtx said:


> Sanjaya over sundance bad . But then again none of them this year can sing. They may start off good then in middel of song go who knows where some start off missing a note then pick it up in the middle for my money they could all do better no Carrie Underwoods this year.


I don't think either of them are that great but I definitely think Sanjaya needs to pack his bags.

Haley, on the other hand, is easy on the eyes for sure but not on the ears IMHO. Her looks got her into the final 12, not her voice... Sabrina is a VERY talent young woman and it's a shame she was voted off so early.

Sabrina Sloan - Can someone say sweet Jewish girl?


----------



## Chris Blount

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I really think Melinda and Lakisha are the class of the field. Lakisha has that big voice, and Melinda has unbelievable control...
> 
> Plus, I like the fact that they don't know how good they are. They still look stunned each time the judges tell them how amazing they are!


And there lies the problem. Unfortunately one of them will go. For some reason, having more than one very strong African American "Diva" in the top 12 doesn't last long. Anyone remember what happened to La Toya London? She was one of the best singers in Season 3 but was up against Jennifer Hudson and Fantasia Barrino.

Melinda and Lakisha are both very good but mark my words, you won't see them in the top two at the same time.

BTW, please don't make this into a racial issue. I'm just going by what has happened in the past.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Chris Blount said:


> And there lies the problem. Unfortunately one of them will go. For some reason, having more than one very strong African American "Diva" in the top 12 doesn't last long. Anyone remember what happened to La Toya London? She was one of the best singers in Season 3 but was up against Jennifer Hudson and Fantasia Barrino.
> 
> Melinda and Lakisha are both very good but mark my words, you won't see them in the top two at the same time.
> 
> BTW, please don't make this into a racial issue. I'm just going by what has happened in the past.


Chris, you're right on the money! You will not see them both in the top two.


----------



## Ron Barry

Was it La Toya that got the boot? I remember that once week all three Divas ended up in the bottom 3. I thought it was Jennifer that got it but guess my memory is foggy. But any case, when that happened is when I started to think things just are not right in the AI world. 

My take on that was basically the three of them had very similar styles so votes got split. Has happened a few times and could be what happened last night. 

Sanjaya over sundance is just plan wrong.. I sure hope he goes quick because it is so out of his league and give me the ebbe jeebies...


----------



## Chris Blount

Ron Barry said:


> Was it La Toya that got the boot? I remember that once week all three Divas ended up in the bottom 3. I thought it was Jennifer that got it but guess my memory is foggy.


 You could be right about that but either way, Fantasia was the only one left standing. I was a big Jennifer Hudson fan at the time and thought she would go much farther in the competition. We all know how she turned out.  I let out a big cheer when she won the academy award.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Chris Blount said:


> You could be right about that but either way, Fantasia was the only one left standing. I was a big Jennifer Hudson fan at the time and thought she would go much farther in the competition. We all know how she turned out.  I let out a big cheer when she won the academy award.


Yeah... An Oscar is a much bigger achievement than being the American Idol.


----------



## ibglowin

And now the real reason Sanjaya is still around.....

Its time for Vote for the Worst.....

http://www.votefortheworst.com/


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Chris Blount said:


> And there lies the problem. Unfortunately one of them will go. For some reason, having more than one very strong African American "Diva" in the top 12 doesn't last long. Anyone remember what happened to La Toya London? She was one of the best singers in Season 3 but was up against Jennifer Hudson and Fantasia Barrino.
> 
> Melinda and Lakisha are both very good but mark my words, you won't see them in the top two at the same time.
> 
> BTW, please don't make this into a racial issue. I'm just going by what has happened in the past.


I agree with you, completely. I think though that it's possible (not probable) that these two could end up going pretty far. Number one, they're FAR AND AWAY better than anyone else. LaToya was good, and I actually really disliked Jennifer Hudson on that season, but they weren't leaps and bounds ahead. THe talent level this year is such that these two are far superior.

Second, up to this point, they have chosen very dissimilar styles of song. Melinda seems to prefer the syncopated, rhythmic blues/jazz numbers, while Lakisha loves her power ballads. I personally love the more jazzy style of Melinda, and I really dislike the power ballads (whitney, celine, etc). I recognize that Lakisha is mad talented, but I really don't like the songs she picks. I'm guessing that there are probably quite a few people in the voting public who like one style over the other, and so they won't be forced to choose.

Anytime you have multiple artists with similar styles, voters are going to choose one over the other.. splitting the votes. I think that if going forward Melinda and Lakisha continue to be pretty stylisticly diverse, they can go far together. If they start picking similar songs, one of them is going to get picked as *THE* diva and start stealing votes from the other.

All that of course, depends on both of them continuing to pick songs that suit them and that are palatable to the public. Last season (I think), Mandisa was easily one of the top 3 or 4, but midway through she picked some Gospel song that just didn't play with America and she went home....

So.. the stars have to line up just right for Melinda and Lakisha to stick it out very long, but I think they have a better shot at it than previous divas have had...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

ibglowin said:


> And now the real reason Sanjaya is still around.....
> 
> Its time for Vote for the Worst.....
> 
> http://www.votefortheworst.com/


They were on the Antonella bandwagon before last night.... That worked out well for her... Hopefully they can have the same effect on Sanjaya and get him an E-Ticket home!


----------



## waynebtx

Sanjaya (M.J want a be) needs to go. Teen age girl are whats keeping him on cant sing.


----------



## Richard King

Ah, Motown. Some of my favorite music of all time. Melinda, once again, did a great job of a song that I am not that familiar with. Right on key, great articulation. I could understand every word even though I wasn't familiar with the lyrics. She was even compared to Gladys as I mentioned last week.  Sanjaya succeeded in destroying one of the best Motown songs of all. Hopefully this will send him home. Lakisha also did great again. Blake is growing on me. Lots of talent. Contrary to the judges, I liked what he did to the old song. But then I liked what Vanilla Fudge did to the same song. 

Good bye to Brandon and Sanjaya (hopefully). If Sanjaya gets enough of the little girl vote then good bye Chris.


----------



## TNGTony

LOL!!!! Dial Idol has Sanjaya predicted to be in the top 4!!!! HAHAHA!!!!

Looks like Howard Stern got into the act too asking his listeners to help "voteforetheworst.com"!

It's nice to see that "Kiki" Laquisha and Melinda both are in the top two.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount

UG!!!! Sanjaya simply does not belong there. He's terrible!


----------



## Ron Barry

The only way Sajaya will stay is if people vote for him because he sucks, because there is no way the some people actually think he is the best compared to the other competition. Is is so below them it is a joke... He knows it and you can see it in his face and in his words. Kinda of like how Haley looked after she sang. You can see it in her face...

The guys all sucked. Not one stepped it up. Chris and Black the two I think had a shot showed that I really don't think they do. Tried to much to be unique and both fell flat on their face. Chris rendition of Endless Love was horrible and Blake's vocals sounded bad... Right now... the guys don't have a shot.....


----------



## Radio Enginerd

TNGTony said:


> LOL!!!! Dial Idol has Sanjaya predicted to be in the top 4!!!! HAHAHA!!!!
> 
> Looks like Howard Stern got into the act too asking his listeners to help "voteforetheworst.com"!
> 
> It's nice to see that "Kiki" Laquisha and Melinda both are in the top two.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


"Kiki" Laquisha and Melinda are *amazing* however I don't see either of them in the Top 2. IMHO, they're in a different league than everyone else. BUT I have a feeling that this years Idol will not be a "diva"! I HOPE I'm wrong!

My bottom 2 from last nights performances.

Sanjaya Malakar - No brainer
Chris Richardson

And Haley certainly didn't disappoint. She remains my favorite to look at. Oddly enough, I think she'll be around for awhile. She seemed very human last night and not so much of a cold b***h.


----------



## machavez00

Call it hometown bias but if Jordan makes the final three she can win. She can sing and is alot easier on the eyes than "Kiki" and Melinda (does she have a neck?) She is the more marketable of the three


----------



## Radio Enginerd

machavez00 said:


> Call it hometown bias but if Jordan makes the final three she can win. She can sing and is alot easier on the eyes than "Kiki" and Melinda (does she have a neck?) She is the more marketable of the three


You're right... Personality goes a LONG way. No, I don't think you have a hometown bias by any means. She's not the best singer but she is full of personality and she may have the "it" factor that they always talk about.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

IMHO - RPS are seriously regretting keeping Sanjaya in the top 24

He has not been good once since they have gone tot he top 24 "phase".


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Earl Bonovich said:


> IMHO - RPS are seriously regretting keeping Sanjaya in the top 24.
> 
> He has not been good once since they have gone tot he top 24 "phase".


Agree with your first point and the second. But as mentioned by another on this thread, he has a certain "12 year old girl" appeal. Hence why they call the show American Idol and not America's Best Singer. 

It's the lame part of Idol that always gets me pissy each season.


----------



## machavez00

Earl Bonovich said:


> IMHO - RPS are seriously regretting keeping Sanjaya in the top 24
> 
> He has not been good once since they have gone tot he top 24 "phase".


Sanjaya is bad(and needs to go) , but not as bad as Simon's " judge's pick, Carmen "the goat" Rasmusen in season 2


----------



## waynebtx

Sanjaya is bad will someone please vote this guy off . My biggest plrblem is when you have the curse of perfect pich someone as bad as him really sticks out.


----------



## Ron Barry

You can be tone deaf and Sanjaya would stick out. He looks like a deer in headlights every time he hears his name. Must be tough.. I am sure he knows he sucks.. Wants to be put out of his misery but people are not doing it. Not sure how much that sucks voting website impacts the voting, don't get why people would even participate. If you don't like the show.. don't watch and don' t vote.. 

Well personally Brandon did not raise his game. Did he deserve to go first.. NOPE.... there are plenty others that sucked more than he did in my opinion and the line starts with Sanjaya... Funny thing is there is always one out of the 12 that sucks and seems to sneak by every week.


----------



## Slordak

I agree that the guy sucks, but sometimes these things can be subjective. For example, I personally think that Fantasia has an absolutely horrible voice. Nonetheless, she won a season, so who am I to judge?


----------



## Chris Blount

Slordak said:


> I agree that the guy sucks, but sometimes these things can be subjective. For example, I personally think that Fantasia has an absolutely horrible voice. Nonetheless, she won a season, so who am I to judge?


I agree with you. Fantasia bugged the hell out of me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

IMHO... Randy, Paula, and Simon are regretting putting Sunjaya through...

After this first round, you can kinda see... there is a good chance you are going to have some GREAT amazing singers that are not going to win.

Jennifer Hudson type people... they are going to go on and have great careers... but they are not going to be the "American Idol".

Because to be the AI... you have to be able to sing, but you also have to have the look, the charisma, and the "IT".

And some of the best singers this year... lack either the "charisma" or the "IT" factors... IMHO. While there are others, that have so much of those two... it overshadows their lower "singing" ability.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Earl Bonovich said:


> IMHO... Randy, Paula, and Simon are regretting putting Sunjaya through...
> 
> After this first round, you can kinda see... there is a good chance you are going to have some GREAT amazing singers that are not going to win.
> 
> Jennifer Hudson type people... they are going to go on and have great careers... but they are not going to be the "American Idol".
> 
> Because to be the AI... you have to be able to sing, but you also have to have the look, the charisma, and the "IT".
> 
> And some of the best singers this year... lack either the "charisma" or the "IT" factors... IMHO. While there are others, that have so much of those two... it overshadows their lower "singing" ability.


I'm not sure I agree with you on this one Earl.... SUre they know that Sanjaya is not going to win, but the longer he stays on, the more we are going to talk about the show an how in the world he's still around... As bad as he is, it's good TV. Some people like to watch a train wreck...

Every season the top 12 ends up with people who don't belong there. Carmen Rasmussen as someone else pointed out. Julia Demato from the same season. Camile Velasco and Jasmine Trias in season 3. Lindsey Cardinale, season 4 (though, looking at the s4 contestents, she was the only one, and she's a maybe). Bucky Covington and Kevin Covais last year.

In the end, it works out and the best singers win. Even in season 1, where there was all the outrage that Tamyra Gray got voted out... look how that turned out. Kelly has really blossomed into a fabulous artist, and Tamyra on the other hand seems content to make a really good living writing songs for other people... seems America got that one right afterall..

I think that they put the marginal ones in there on purpose. If they get voted out, no harm done, and if they go on for awhile, it creates a buzz around the show. And frankly, even if a marginal one were to win, it's not the end of the world for Idol. I listen to the XM country station from time to time, and Bucky Covington just released a single within the last several weeks... He actually sounds good. It's amazing what a little work and some studio magic can do for someone who is kind of on the cusp of being talented enough to make a living as a musician.

All that to say... Maybe they regret putting Sanjaya through, but I think in his place you would have seen someone of a similar ilk, only because it's good for TV. Maybe they would have liked a little bit stronger bottom feeder who could at least come out and put on a good performance.... but I think deep down they know that the controversy is good for the show... the american public is funny that way...


----------



## Richard King

Ron Barry said:


> Well personally Brandon did not raise his game. Did he deserve to go first.. NOPE.... there are plenty others that sucked more than he did in my opinion and the line starts with Sanjaya...


I thought they were still dumping two each week, so I thought for sure that Sanjaya would be gone. As for which one deserved to go first, forgetting the lyrics of the song you are singing is a pretty fatal error to make and I suspect this may have had some bearing on the situation. The combination of forgetting the lyrics and the little girl vote put Sanjaya ahead. Hopefully he will go next week??!!


----------



## Ron Barry

Question is.. does any body think Sanjaya does not suck compared to the competition. As for Fantasia, I could understand why she would not be some peoples cup of tea. Personally I thought given the final two she was the right choice and she did have a few shows where she had memorable performances. For me.. Taylor Hicks was the one the totally bugged me. The funny thing.. Looking back. 

There are very few AI performers where they have actually had performances that I go.. WOW.. that was magic.. Fantasia's song she sang while laying down, Bo's a cappella song, A number of Daughtry performances, Mcphees Some where over the Ranbow, Clay's "Bridge over trouble water" finale. Though I don't remember the songs sung in most of them and I am sure i missed a few, the moments have stuck in my head. Notice most of them are not winners and not one Taylor Hicks moment amongst them. 

There are definitely some other factors here and it is not all about singing. I also believe that the producers muck a bit to try and push the show in one direction. Example: Last year almost all guests and themes were based around male vocalist. Not one female. I really think they were trying to get a male winner and staking the cards that way. 

So like most competitions on TV in my opinion.. It is not about finding the best talent. It is about bringing in the most eyes. That is why Survivor does not put up 16 contestents solely based on what they bring to the game in terms of game play or physically ability. They base it on what they feel will draw people in and in my opinion this is where they got it wrong. It is also why singers like Sanjay, Red, and Chicken Little are brought through.... 

Still enjoy watching these shows, but I know I would enjoy it much more if they just focused on using the best qualified people and let things unfold. 

Hopefully Sanjay will get the boot next week. Please.. Please... Please. It is like watching nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Ron Barry

Richard King said:


> I thought they were still dumping two each week, so I thought for sure that Sanjaya would be gone. As for which one deserved to go first, forgetting the lyrics of the song you are singing is a pretty fatal error to make and I suspect this may have had some bearing on the situation. The combination of forgetting the lyrics and the little girl vote put Sanjaya ahead. Hopefully he will go next week??!!


Actually three people forgot lyrics this week. Brandon's was the most notable. Haley was next and the girl with the short hair though I did not pick up on that. Brandons was the most notable, but even with that. I think others had much worse performances. However, the top 4 to 5 this week were all woman in my book.


----------



## jarvantgroup

TNGTony said:


> LOL!!!! Dial Idol has Sanjaya predicted to be in the top 4!!!! HAHAHA!!!!
> 
> Looks like Howard Stern got into the act too asking his listeners to help "voteforetheworst.com"!
> 
> It's nice to see that "Kiki" Laquisha and Melinda both are in the top two.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


You know, I wouldn't be surprised if Sanjaya hung around for a few more weeks. Anything more than that and AI can hang up their ratings. And with voices as big a Melinda and Lakisha have, there isn't enough room in the top two for them both. Jordin is easier on the eyes, though. :icon_cool


----------



## Richard King

http://www.startribune.com/459/story/1065666.html
Idol Worship: Can 'American Idol' singers handle the British invasion?


> Here are the kinds of songs the "Idol" contestants should be targeting with tonight's musical theme.
> 
> 1. Lakisha Jones: "Go Now." This is exactly what I mean: Before the first incarnation of the Moody Blues turned this R&B song into a 1965 top 10 hit, it was recorded by American soul singer Bessie Banks.
> 
> 2. Melinda Doolittle: "Time Is on My Side." The Rolling Stones scored with their 1964 remake of another bluesy American tune, originally done by New Orleans singer Irma Thomas.....
> 
> *11. Sanjaya Malakar: "Telstar." *The earliest hit of the British invasion, a dazzling 1962 number by the Tornados, is ideal for the weak-voiced contestant, who should have been kicked off the show long ago. *It's an instrumental.*


More...
:lol:


----------



## Ron Barry

:lol:


----------



## Jhon69

Sanjaya did a great job tonight even Simon couldn't deny him as he said"The face says it all".Sanjaya had the little teenyboppers in tears.:crying:


----------



## TNGTony

Dial Idol has Sanjaya ranked 2nd-7th and safe this week.

Malinda Doolittle is far and away the vote leader.

Personally, I thought the judges were all on CRACK when they slammed Lakisha's performance of "Diamonds Are Forever". I thought, with the exeption of the very last note, the performance was AWESOME!!!! I love her vocals.

I think the Stones girl was the weakest performer today.
I also thought that the much lauded performance of the Zombies tune "Time of the Season" by the beat-boxer wasn't as good as the judges said. It was good. But the song showed the limits of the singer's range. The music and background singers were mixed so loud that his voice just blended in the mix and never "popped". I liked the overall feel, but it did NOT show off the lead... Sorry I can't remember his name.

Anyway, the show this week was great IMHO. The fact that I can identify with the music is a plus. BTW...notice no Beatles songs! It's Brittish invasion week with NO Beatles? Hmmmm... Could it be a copyright issue with MJ?

See ya
Tony


----------



## Jhon69

Lakisha is a good singer but she should have listened to LULU's advice.She let the
band go over her something that she has not done before.That's why they chastised her.


----------



## Richard King

> Sanjaya did a great job tonight even Simon couldn't deny him as he said"The face says it all".


I have a feeling that he really meant that Sanjaya's performance made Simon want to cry. While this was his best performance in a while, it still wasn't good.


----------



## Jhon69

Well Sanjaya was not in the bottom 2 so I guess making the teenyboppers cry does come with benefits.:crying:


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Jhon69 said:


> Well Sanjaya was not in the bottom 2 so I guess making the teenyboppers cry does come with benefits.:crying:


I've mentioned before my brother in law is a JR High teacher... He said that a bunch of the JR High girls were GLUED to the telephones after idol Wednesday night. 2 hours solid of calling in votes for Sanjaya.... Unfortunately, I think this is going to be a situation like we had with Jasmine Trias a couple of seasons ago. He's going to carry the crying teenybopper vote and stick around until a few of the better singers get picked off.... The people who were supporting those good singers will migrate to another good singer and overpower the tone-deaf crying teenybopper vote...

As for last nights results... I'm curious to know what you all think about them. Personally, I really couldn't stand Stephanie, and her clip with LuLu on Tue. sealed the deal for me. I've thought since day one that everything about her style screamed "Beyonce" to me. Don't get me wrong, Beyonce is FABULOUS, and for a young aspiring singer, she's probably a good one to try and style yourself after... But, it seemed to me a conscious effort to be like beyonce. From the stachatto, to the vibratto... What killed her for me though was after Lulu told her "you remind me of Beyonce", she got this "who, litttle old ME?" attitude. I'm looking at her thinking "Everything about you screams 'I want to be the next beyonce', don't insult my intelligence by pretending to be surpised when someone compares you to her".

I would have sent Sanjaya home first, but Stephanie would have been with him in my bottom two last night - based solely on attitude and not talent, because the girl can definately sing....

As to Lakisha's performance, I really didn't like it... I still like her alot and would put her #2 behind Melinda, but I didn't like the diamonds are forever performance. And another thing on Lakisha... Is it just me, or is she kind of growing into the whole "star personality". The first few times we saw her, when the judges said "You're amazing", she had this humility about her - like she was stunned that someone thought that about her. Melinda still has that, but I think that Lakisha is starting to realize she's a STAR.... My concern with her is that given her tremendous talent and the continual praises of the judges she might turn into full blown DIVA mode, which - for me - takes away some of her charm. The insecurity in both her and Melinda made them real "feel good stories" to go along with all the talent, and without that, she's just another incredible singer.... IMHO.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Jhon69 said:


> Well Sanjaya was not in the bottom 2 so I guess making the teenyboppers cry does come with benefits.:crying:


AI doesn't disappoint this season. It's like watching the playground at any Junior High.

2 words = Popularity Contest!


----------



## Jhon69

Radio Enginerd said:


> AI doesn't disappoint this season. It's like watching the playground at any Junior High.
> 
> 2 words = Popularity Contest!


I 'm surprised that you have not realized that's exactly what AI is.


----------



## Jhon69

Sanjaya has been getting a bad rap.But in his defense he's young and has a problem projecting the song.Hey at least he didn't forget the words like the other 3.But when he picked a song he had to belt out you saw the difference.They need to put him in a girdle(so the only way for the song to go is up) get the glove thing going(like last night) and have him sing"Billie Jean" and let the crying begin. 

Being on AI really screwed up LULU she thought she had to change a ballad like"To Sir With Love"?. It totally suxed sorry LULU it sounded great when you first sang it"DOG"LOL.The girl that got voted off(sorry can't remember all their fricking names) deserved to leave.Phil come on he should have went with her.I can see at least 6 getting recording contracts. 

Melinda really cracks me up when they praise her she looks like who me?.Some Diva must have really put her down.Lakisha has to get it together otherwise she will lose.And the suspense continiues......:eek2: 

P.S. To those that think Sanjaya sings out of tune......get your ears checked.


----------



## Ron Barry

Jhon69 said:


> Well Sanjaya was not in the bottom 2 so I guess making the teenyboppers cry does come with benefits.:crying:


Actually.. She was crying before Sanjaya and Crying After Sanjaya. Heck she was crying throughout the whole show. That kid has issues.

But AI played it up and kept showing here over and over and over again. My guess is if they showed other people they would be throwing up. As for his best.. I don't think so.. It sucked and I can't even qualify it as his best.. They all sucked.

They should have ripped him a new one and they didn't. My guess is they wanted him in the top 10 to get the 12 year old audience because he sucks.... They were way to nice..

And who ended up in the bottom 2.. give me a break... the singer that went last night in my opinion is in the top 5 singers there. Yeah.. she had a bad night for her, but there are so many others that just don't cut it. The bald guy for one. I thought he was bottom 2 for sure. Goes to show how much I know.

As for Lakisha. I think she should have went with the other song. I still think here vocals were excellent, but the song really does not have a WOW factor in it. The other one LuLu wanted I think would have come off better.

Oh please.. Sanjia.. go home.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Jhon69 said:


> I 'm surprised that you have not realized that's exactly what AI is.


Oh no Ron, I'm right there with you.


----------



## Ron Barry

Jhon69 said:


> P.S. To those that think Sanjaya sings out of tune......get your ears checked.


Well that includes Randy, Paula, and Simon then.... I just don't see it. Sorry Dog.  You might want to get yours check if you think Sanjia sings better than the two people that have been booted so far.  The girl last nigh in my opinion should not have been the one to go, but that is what is great about music. We all have our own taste.

Lakisha, Jordan, and Melinda are still the top 3 in my books.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Jhon69 said:


> P.S. To those that think Sanjaya sings out of tune......get your ears checked.


His early performances have been downright painful. 'A little pitchy in spots' is putting it nicely.

I agree that Wed. night was by far his best performance. He finally done SUNG IT.

He reminds me a bit of the boy from Sister Act 2 (my sister and my wife still think this is one of the greatest movies of all time). Theres a scene where Whoopie is trying to get him to sing and he's just barely audible and she give him a good push on his diaphragm and suddenly he starts belting it out. That's been Sanjaya - a bit too timid in previous weeks, which lends itself to pitch problems. Wed night he finally got that push in the diaphragm and started belting it. I still don't like him, but his performance this week was LIGHT YEARS ahead of anything he's done up to this point.


----------



## jarvantgroup

Jhon69 said:


> Sanjaya has been getting a bad rap.But in his defense he's young and has a problem projecting the song.Hey at least he didn't forget the words like the other 3.But when he picked a song he had to belt out you saw the difference.They need to put him in a girdle(so the only way for the song to go is up) get the glove thing going(like last night) and have him sing"Billie Jean" and let the crying begin.
> 
> Being on AI really screwed up LULU she thought she had to change a ballad like"To Sir With Love"?. It totally suxed sorry LULU it sounded great when you first sang it"DOG"LOL.The girl that got voted off(sorry can't remember all their fricking names) deserved to leave.Phil come on he should have went with her.I can see at least 6 getting recording contracts.
> 
> Melinda really cracks me up when they praise her she looks like who me?.Some Diva must have really put her down.Lakisha has to get it together otherwise she will lose.And the suspense continiues......:eek2:
> 
> P.S. To those that think Sanjaya sings out of tune......get your ears checked.


P.S. To those that think Sanjaya sings out of tune......get your ears checked.

You're a Macy Gray/Bob Dylan fan, aren't ya? :icon_cool


----------



## Radio Enginerd

jarvantgroup said:


> P.S. To those that think Sanjaya sings out of tune......get your ears checked.
> 
> You're a Macy Gray/Bob Dylan fan, aren't ya? :icon_cool


Huh? Did I read that right? Are you saying Sanjaya sings in tune?

Your ears are probably fine but you should replace that old 1970's receiver you have hooked up to your TV. 

I kill myself sometimes. :lol:


----------



## Jhon69

Ron Barry said:


> Well that includes Randy, Paula, and Simon then.... I just don't see it. Sorry Dog.  You might want to get yours check if you think Sanjia sings better than the two people that have been booted so far.  The girl last nigh in my opinion should not have been the one to go, but that is what is great about music. We all have our own taste.
> 
> Lakisha, Jordan, and Melinda are still the top 3 in my books.


Now I didn't say he sung better.I don't believe this is a sing better contest.Even Simon said it they are looking for someone who stands out in a crowd.I hate to say it but Sanjaya does have that teenybopper appeal but it took that song to bring it out. .

There were 3 of them that forgot their lines those 3 should be history.That's part of the reason she got voted off plus a subpar performance.I was also pissed Peter Noone didn't sing "Henry VIII". 
Lakisha better bring it,cause right now I've got her in 3rd place.I can still see a least 6 getting record contracts.


----------



## Jhon69

jarvantgroup said:


> P.S. To those that think Sanjaya sings out of tune......get your ears checked.
> 
> You're a Macy Gray/Bob Dylan fan, aren't ya? :icon_cool


Uh not really can't place Macy Gray/but know that Dylan sings like he needs to blow his nose.


----------



## Richard King

What a thing to find on my hard drive when I returned last night from being out of town. I strongly suspect that she was a plant from the producers of the show. If you go back the "British Invasion" this was the typical reaction of a large number of teeniebopper fans in the day. I think the producers were trying to create a buzz (and succeeded).


----------



## Ron Barry

Interesting point there Richard. Never thought of that as a possibility. I do find it strange how it was played up as a reaction to sanjia when in fact that girl was doing that the whole night.


----------



## Richard King

http://jam.canoe.ca/Television/TV_Shows/A/American_Idol/2007/03/27/pf-3844460.html
'American Idol' defends Malakar



> American Idol executive producer Nigel Lythgoe yesterday defended controversial contestant Sanjaya Malakar as someone with "guts."


 More....

He has a point. The kid does have guts to go on every week when he knows most people consider him a joke.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I am watching this live tonight (not sure why).

If Sanjaya doesn't get cut tonight.... 

-) Song Choice
-) Hair
-) Outfit
-) Performance- The dancing
-) Performance- Singing

All of them where just flat out a mockery...
He can't be taking this seriously anymore.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

I agree with you Earl he needs to go. He should have been gone a long time ago.


----------



## Richard King

Just finished watching the PVR'd version. Sanjaya is not leaving this week (thank you little girls). This week it is going to be either Chris Sligh or Haley. Part of Chris' problem this week (I think) is the person doing the sound had WAY too much of a delay on his echoed voice for WAY too much of the song (I don't think he every changed it through the whole song). IF this is being fed to the vocalist's monitors it can be VERY confusing to the vocalist and I think this could be what messed up his timing. Not his fault if this is the case. I think Haley did a better job than Chris overall. Melinda stole the show again. She is in a league of her own compared to the others (still).


----------



## waynebtx

jarvantgroup said:


> P.S. To those that think Sanjaya sings out of tune......get your ears checked.
> 
> You're a Macy Gray/Bob Dylan fan, aren't ya? :icon_cool


For me with perfect pitch he was out of tune and has been from day one.


----------



## machavez00

Oh yeah


----------



## GeorgeLV

Sanjaya is kept alive by votefortheworst.com and Howard Stern folks more than anything else. Seeing as Sanjaya has embraced the joke and made it into an entertaining spectacle, I don't see the harm in the producers and the judges going along for the ride until the other mediocre singers are eliminated and the real competition (top 4 or 5) begins.


----------



## Ron Barry

I do.... Once less good vocal to have to listen to. Still some fat to be removed but the fat is even leagues above Sanjay. What he is starting to remind me of was that Guy in America's got talent. Big tall guy that wore the wings... Just don't find it entertaining and really takes away creditability of a show that can't afford to lose some. Well then again.... Taylor one last year.. Wonder how is singing career is going?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Richard King said:


> Just finished watching the PVR'd version. Sanjaya is not leaving this week (thank you little girls). This week it is going to be either Chris Sligh or Haley. Part of Chris' problem this week (I think) is the person doing the sound had WAY too much of a delay on his echoed voice for WAY too much of the song (I don't think he every changed it through the whole song). IF this is being fed to the vocalist's monitors it can be VERY confusing to the vocalist and I think this could be what messed up his timing. Not his fault if this is the case. I think Haley did a better job than Chris overall. Melinda stole the show again. She is in a league of her own compared to the others (still).


I think I agree with you on Sanjaya, but I'm still holding out hope!  After all, he did stumble over a couple of words there in the middle.... Sadly, in my house, a cheer went up when he tripped over those words.... We're all sick and twisted that way.

I definately agree with Earl's earlier post. Everything about Sanjaya last night was a joke. That hair was HORRIBLE... And like Randy and Paula said, if you're going to go out there and be all outrageous, you have to back it up with a performance. He went out looking outrageous and backed it up with his typical timid vocals....

If it's not Sanjaya, I hope Haley goes home. Chris Sligh had a rough night, but I think he's probably popular enough to hang on....


----------



## Ron Barry

Chris Sligh had a very bad night... I would not be surprised if he is not in the bottom three. Really did not like the other Chris. Actually I though Haley was not good but I think a lot of it had to do with her following Sanjaya. What a joke.. They really need to stop putting these type of people into the show... I hope he goes, but I would not be surprised if he sticks around one more week. And what is up with no comment on the stumbling and forgetting words. 

Personally I think Simon made no comment because he figured if he ripped Sanjaya a new one it would give more reason for the "Vote for who sucks" people.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Ron Barry said:


> Personally I think Simon made no comment because he figured if he ripped Sanjaya a new one it would give more reason for the "Vote for who sucks" people.


That was probably a factor. But I think the comment he did make was pretty accurate. Sanjaya is in his own little world, and the criticsm he takes each week doesn't seem to sink in. Either he is incapable of change or just indifferent to the criticism. Last week he actually got a little bit of praise for coming out and being more agressive vocally, and yet he comes back this week, more agressive stylistically, but back to the weak, timid vocals. Either he isn't able to "bring it", or he simply doesn't care.


----------



## Richard King

machavez00 said:


> Oh yeah


Who could argue with that?


----------



## Richard King

Ok, time to come up with some suggested songs for Sanjaya to bring him out of his shell. The Beatles White Album was mentioned in another thread, so I would like to suggest two songs from that classic record: "Helter Skelter" and "Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey". More?


----------



## machavez00

not another week! AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Was it me... or was Sanja missing from the Ford Ad this week?

Either way... While Chris was going to eventually go...
The fact that Sanja wasn't in the bottom three... is just frustrating.


----------



## GeorgeLV

Sanjaya is my American Idol.


----------



## packfan909

We need to start a vote for the mediocre campaign. Start voting for Phil and Hailey more. Guess Simon can regret saying that this is a singing competition.


----------



## Ron Barry

Earl Bonovich said:


> Was it me... or was Sanja missing from the Ford Ad this week?
> 
> Either way... While Chris was going to eventually go...
> The fact that Sanja wasn't in the bottom three... is just frustrating.


He was in it.. One brief moment that I caught. It was enough... The hair at the beginning.. UGH!! Doesn't help they play into it.


----------



## Jhon69

Ya! Sanjaya!Gotta love those teenyboppers.:crying:


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Earl Bonovich said:


> Either way... While Chris was going to eventually go...
> The fact that Sanja wasn't in the bottom three... is just frustrating.


It is frustrating, but I'm pretty confident that the voting will correct itself.... The people that voted for Chris have to vote for somebody else now, and I don't see them runnin like a pack of lemmings to the Sanjaya camp....

I could see Phil picking up a bunch of Slighs votes - they both have that kind of "lovable underdog" feel to them...

Jasmine Trias a few seasons ago made it to like the final 5 or 6.... and she made Sanjaya sound like a multi-platinum recording artist... She couldn't carry a tune in a bucket... it was excruciating pain each time she sang.... but it eventually gets fixed...


----------



## machavez00

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Jasmine Trias a few seasons ago made it to like the final 5 or 6.... and she made Sanjaya sound like a multi-platinum recording artist... She couldn't carry a tune in a bucket... it was excruciating pain each time she sang.... but it eventually gets fixed...


Jasmine sounded great before she made the show. Once she was in the spotlight she got bit by the "deer in the headlights" bug. She sounded nervous every time she sang and it cost her. I think people voted for her hoping she would relax and sing like she did during Hollywood week.

Edit: sorry, I mixed her up with Camile Velasco, the Philippine girl from Hawaii


----------



## Ron Barry

Sharkie_Fan said:


> It is frustrating, but I'm pretty confident that the voting will correct itself.... The people that voted for Chris have to vote for somebody else now, and I don't see them runnin like a pack of lemmings to the Sanjaya camp....
> 
> I could see Phil picking up a bunch of Slighs votes - they both have that kind of "lovable underdog" feel to them...
> 
> Jasmine Trias a few seasons ago made it to like the final 5 or 6.... and she made Sanjaya sound like a multi-platinum recording artist... She couldn't carry a tune in a bucket... it was excruciating pain each time she sang.... but it eventually gets fixed...


Personally I can't see anybody actually wanting Sanjia to stick around and sing (Including the 12 yr crowd - I haves asked one AI fan that age and she said YUCK!!!, but that is only a sample of one). So my assumption is that most of this is external forces jumping on the, lets muck with AI bandwagon. I actually have a hard time believing they could be a factor, but based on previous seasons with Red and Chicken little (My two poster boys for this type of outcome) perhaps they can.

Ofcourse as sharkie pointed it out. a portion of votes of the person that gets kicked off has to be redistributed so eventually Sanjia will float to the bottom unless the external mess with Ai group is large enough to over come the rest of the votes. If this is the case... AI has a huge problem on their hand. Lets hope this is not the case, because I for one will not be watching if it is and imagin havng to endure Sanjia for another 8 weeks.. At the end, nobody will be watching the show.


----------



## Richard King

I heard a promo piece on my XM while driving around today that O'Reiley is going to devote a portion of his show to the Sanjia situation. They talked about this being a result of the Stern effect and Vote for The Worst. I can't stand O'reiley and find him totally repulsive, but this might be interesting to watch.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Richard King said:


> I heard a promo piece on my XM while driving around today that O'Reiley is going to devote a portion of his show to the Sanjia situation. They talked about this being a result of the Stern effect and Vote for The Worst. I can't stand O'reiley and find him totally repulsive, but this might be interesting to watch.


The Sanjaya situation could be fixed easily enough with a change in the voting. If once we got to the final 12, you voted people OFF instead of voting them to stay, you'd have a better chance of keeping the good ones...

For instance, Melinda and Lakisha are probably vying for votes from a similar demographic. There's nothing preventing people from voting for both, but people tend to pick a favorite and go with them, so they're probably splitting some votes... IF we were voting people OFF, then those people would probably have voted for Sanjaya to go home long ago...

The problem with the voting as it stands is that the "good" singers split votes between all the people with 'good taste' . The people with no taste are ALL voting for Sanjaya... keeping him afloat despite is mediocre performances...

Of course, if you do that then it looses some of it's "warm fuzzy" feeling.... Can you imagine - at the end of each song.. "Think Sanjaya sucked tonight? Dial 1-800-Idol-07 and send him packing!"


----------



## Richard King

> "Think Sanjaya sucked tonight? Dial 1-800-Idol-07 and send him packing!"


I like it!! Actually, that's not a bad idea. The voting would be to eliminate the worst of the bunch and Sanjaya would have been gone long ago, probably the first deleted of the 12. I really think it makes sense.


----------



## GeorgeLV

Yes. Negative voting. It's the VFTW and Stern fan's dream. Now we're limited to pooling together to keep just one of the worst contestants around, with negative voting we can vote off the best each week and turn the entire show into a train wreck!


----------



## machavez00

charge $1 per call and donate the proceeds to charity. I doubt anyone is going to pay $1k+ a week to keep Sanjaya around


----------



## Richard King

Some people like watching train wrecks. Good point though. :lol: O'Reilly was rather interesting. He had a lawyer who said that Fox (and the contestents that have been eliminated before Sanjaya) should do a class action suit against Stern and VFTW.com. The premise is that they are interferring with a commercial venture. O'Reilley pointed out that they actually have probably added viewers by promoting the show, which is probably the case although impossible to verify. The problem is that if they keep doing this into the next season the whole show will become a farce and at that point people WILL stop watching (including me). I, myself, would love to see ANYTHING take Stern down a peg or two. Sue away. I suspect they would sue Sirius also though, and as a shareholder I am conflicted.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

GeorgeLV said:


> Yes. Negative voting. It's the VFTW and Stern fan's dream. Now we're limited to pooling together to keep just one of the worst contestants around, with negative voting we can vote off the best each week and turn the entire show into a train wreck!


Except that it limits the effect a rogue group can have on the voting. That's the advantage of voting someone OFF. Right now, if there's 100 people voting, that's roughly 10 for each of the contestants. Some get 12, some 11, others 8, etc.... but you get the picture - 100 people voting for 10 different contestants.... Right now, if you've got 100 people voting and another 10 decide to come along and add votes for someone, you can have a pretty big effect....

The potential effect that group can have gets lessened as the contestants dwindle in numbers... In a few weeks, those same 100 voters will be voting for 5 people... The 10 voters who were voting for contestants 6-10 are likely going to vote for someone still, and their vote will go to another good singer.... so the 10 runaway voters don't really have the same voice they had 5 contestants ago.

In the vote someone off scenario, the idea is that the 100 people voting are going to be, in all liklihood, focusing mainly on the worst singer(s). If the voting is concentrated on 3 or even 4 poor singers, then the extra 10 rogue voters aren't enough of a group to vote off the top contestants....

Look at VFTW's voting history. They'll "back" someone for several weeks, until that person gets voted off. Then they pick someone else, who inevitably gets voted off, and they pick a new "worst"....

The mathematics of it are such that they aren't really changing the outcome of the competition.... No one really thought that Chris Sligh or Brandon or Serena were going to win. They had some talent, and they should probably be ahead of haley and sanjaya, but they're not up there with melinda, Lakisha, and Jordan. They're not even there with Blake and Chris Richardson and Gina.... They're lumped in with "the rest", and it really doesn't matter if they go out first or sixth, they're going to go....


----------



## Richard King

The person most likely in a postion to sue and win would be the person eliminated from the top ten (number 11) and thereby eliminated from the future AI tour and the income that tour would provide. There is no way in the world that Sanjaya should be in the top ten, and therefore, no way that he should be taking part in, and earning money from, the tour. Number 11 should be in the tour and should be making that money. How to prove that in a court is another matter.


----------



## GeorgeLV

Richard King said:


> The person most likely in a postion to sue and win would be the person eliminated from the top ten (number 11) and thereby eliminated from the future AI tour and the income that tour would provide. There is no way in the world that Sanjaya should be in the top ten, and therefore, no way that he should be taking part in, and earning money from, the tour. Number 11 should be in the tour and should be making that money. How to prove that in a court is another matter.


It's a frivolous suit. American Idol is a popularity contest, not a objective singing competition.


----------



## Elistan98

While I like the idea of voting people off, how about 1 person and 1 vote per medium, instead of people hitting redial a 1000 times a minute. 1 text messege, 1 phone call, one internet vote. This gives you the opportunity to vote for your 3 favorites.

The trouble is how much would ATT lose in Texting fees.


----------



## wakajawaka

Elistan98 said:


> While I like the idea of voting people off, how about 1 person and 1 vote per medium, instead of people hitting redial a 1000 times a minute. 1 text messege, 1 phone call, one internet vote. This gives you the opportunity to vote for your 3 favorites.
> 
> The trouble is how much would ATT lose in Texting fees.


I agree with this but you would have to up the number to like 10 per household to accomodate big families.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Richard King said:


> I like it!! Actually, that's not a bad idea. The voting would be to eliminate the worst of the bunch and Sanjaya would have been gone long ago, probably the first deleted of the 12. I really think it makes sense.


I'll stand behind you guys on this line of thinking. But when has AI made an sense at all?

AI embraces Sanjaya and they LOVE having him around. Why else would they show the crying girl from a few weeks ago.

I think we all agree, Sanjaya helps AI's ratings for sure!


----------



## Radio Enginerd

GeorgeLV said:


> Yes. Negative voting. It's the VFTW and Stern fan's dream. Now we're limited to pooling together to keep just one of the worst contestants around, with negative voting we can vote off the best each week and turn the entire show into a train wreck!


True. What if they limited it to 1 vote or even 10 votes per telephone line?

That would probably change the results a bit as well.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Radio Enginerd said:


> True. What if they limited it to 1 vote or even 10 votes per telephone line?
> 
> That would probably change the results a bit as well.


I'm pretty sure the other shows limit the votes from a phone line. My wife watched the whole season of "Grease!" that was just on, and I'm pretty sure that they limited it to 5 or 10 calls per evening, something like that...

And... if you limited the number of votes, I don't think it would negatively affect AT&T that much... I would venture a guess that most of the people who are sending in mass text votes probably have a texting plan... I rarely use text messaging, so I don't pay for a plan. I think though that people voting via text message probably do other things via text message and have a plan to cover it....

I'm still partial to "If you think sanjaya sucked a$$ tonight, call 1800IDOLS07".... Just to hear seapest say that would be classic!


----------



## Richard King

Well, the official verdict from me this week says that Phil will be leaving us. He was way weaker than all the others (except Sanjaya, of course). Needless to say, it SHOULD be Sanjaya, but he will last at least one more week. I think that he will be leaving us next week assuming that everyone else can perform well. With the talent pool shrinking the votes will be split among fewer people next week and, hopefully, that will put the end to our buddy.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Only to support what I've previously said about the AI producers wanting Sanjaya to stick around. Did anyone else notice that during the Tony Bennett intro piece Sanjaya was in almost EVERY camera shot used in the piece?

If you have it on your DVR, take another look. I was watching in HD so perhaps some of it was chance considering I get the fully 16:9.

He's so dreamy!


----------



## Jhon69

Radio Enginerd said:


> Only to support what I've previously said about the AI producers wanting Sanjaya to stick around. Did anyone else notice that during the Tony Bennett intro piece Sanjaya was in almost EVERY camera shot used in the piece?
> 
> If you have it on your DVR, take another look. I was watching in HD so perhaps some of it was chance considering I get the fully 16:9.
> 
> He's so dreamy!


:crying:


----------



## NurseDave

:icon_stup


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Richard King said:


> Well, the official verdict from me this week says that Phil will be leaving us. He was way weaker than all the others (except Sanjaya, of course). Needless to say, it SHOULD be Sanjaya, but he will last at least one more week. I think that he will be leaving us next week assuming that everyone else can perform well. With the talent pool shrinking the votes will be split among fewer people next week and, hopefully, that will put the end to our buddy.


Sadly, I'm right there with you on this one! I thought Phil, Suckjaya, and Haley would fall into my bottom 3.... I didn't like Lakisha as much as the judges did. I'm not sure what it was exactly, but that little tag she put on the end (Ain't no sunshine when he's gone) just didn't sound right to me.... WHen she hit the last note, I kind of cringed and went "What the heck was that".... I agree with Tony Bennet on her song - it would have been much better just to stop after she nailed the big ending...

Melinda is my pick... Every week she comes out and knocks it outa the park... Even if she doesn't win, her CD will be added to my collection when it comes out! I'll probably add Blake and Chris to my collection when (if) they come out with CDs... I'd probably buy a Gina CD too.

And... our boy Suckjaya... what can you say about him. He was painful, as usual... Though.. I have to say, he's no dummy. He knows who's voting for him. Did you notice when he walked down into the crowd he kind of gave this "hey baby" look to a little 12 year old sitting in the front row... Playing to the crowd who's gonna vote for him. 12 year olds and crazy, drunk paula....


----------



## Richard King

> Melinda is my pick... Every week she comes out and knocks it outa the park... Even if she doesn't win, her CD will be added to my collection when it comes out!


Agree 100%. She has more talent in nearly all areas than all of the others put together. Vocally she just kills them, performance wise she is in with the best. Last night I was sitting here thinking that it was interesting the way she split the song into three parts showing off three different types of vocal skills, then Simon said the same thing (except he didn't like the first part). Assuming that things go as they should, she will walk away with the prize.


----------



## Mavrick

Some funny Sanjaya humor found on Myspace.


----------



## Richard King

> Well, the official verdict from me this week says that Phil will be leaving us.


So much for that bright idea. I am very surprised it was Gina though. She should have done something more uptempo I guess.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Sad... just sad...

While Gina wasn't her best yesterday... She was certainly better then the other two in the bottom three.... and the Cat's singing on the fence outside the house where better then Sanjaya


----------



## Ron Barry

Jump the shark seems to come to mind. Sanjaya not even in the bottom 3.. Scary to say the least. Gina.. Give me a break.. Lot more lower than here... jeeze.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sad... just sad...
> 
> While Gina wasn't her best yesterday... She was certainly better then the other two in the bottom three.... and the Cat's singing on the fence outside the house where better then Sanjaya


R.I.P. Gina! I'm starting to believe your other thread about whether or not this season is ruining the credibility of American Idol. It's been clear for awhile that it is NOT a singing competition but this season "seems" to have gone to an extreme.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sad... just sad...
> 
> While Gina wasn't her best yesterday... She was certainly better then the other two in the bottom three.... and the Cat's singing on the fence outside the house where better then Sanjaya


We were all stunned when Gina went home.... She wasn't one of my favorites, but without a doubt, she was better Wednesday than Suckjaya and Phil and Haley...

Part of the problem with Idol though is that they give you a peek into certain peoples lives.... i.e. seeing Phil at the hospital after his audition with his baby. That certainly endeared him to some people... It makes him a feel good story... And all the talk about Melinda being so talented and so humble... makes her another feel good story.... and Lakisha the single mom out to make a good life for her daughter... What do we know about Gina though? I don't recall really seeing any glimpses into her life away from Idol... We saw Suckjaya through the tryout process with his sister, plus he's just so dreamy...

As simon likes to point out, it is a singing competition, but the editors have alot of "say" as to who America "likes". There's a good portion of the population that pick their music based on who is popular, not who has talent (hello, my name is Britney Spears). It behooves the producers both ratings wise and CD sales wise after the show for the most "marketable" and "popular" ones to stick around. As much as I can't stand Suckjaya, he's got a following, and he's got a marketable look. Gina had oodles more talent than he does, but the style of music she's going to want to perform has a much narrower fan base... so we get to see alot of Suckjaya to endear him to America, while Gina has to get by on her talent alone... and unfortunately, talent will only take you so far in a popularity contest....

I think Gina will be alright though. She'll probably cut a CD when this is done and have a pretty good run. Look at Chris Daughtry... I though he should have gone much farther last season.... but he's making alot of noise now - much more than Taylor Hicks!! Daughtry is consistently in the top 3 or 4 on "The top 20 on 20" on XM... (which, by the way, is a good station if you like a variety of music.... It's basically the 20 most popular songs - regardless of genre - voted on by the listeners.... YOu get Daughtry to Gwen Stefani to Snoop Dog to Fergie... I kinda dig it...)

If things go according to plan... it's looking like Melinda, Lakisha, and Jordin as the final 3. I think I might actually put Melinda and Jordin in the final 2.... Melinda takes it all, of course.. 

I just hope that Suckjayas luck runs out sooner rather than later because he really grates on me. I'm not sure how much longer I can stomach watching the show while he's on there... .which sucks because I really like some of the others... he just makes me want to throw things at the TV...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Radio Enginerd said:


> R.I.P. Gina! I'm starting to believe your other thread about whether or not this season is ruining the credibility of American Idol. It's been clear for awhile that it is NOT a singing competition but this season "seems" to have gone to an extreme.


I agree this is going to an extreme this year.... or at least it seems that way.... I don't remember for sure, but I think in years past, the "sucky" ones would squeak by each week.... bottom 3 and then safe... maybe out of the bottom 3 the next week, but then back into the bottom 3 and safe... until they finally get sent home... The fact that Suckjaya is somehow sailing through this is just mindboggling.

Maybe the "saboteurs" have got their act together better this year... I don't know.... but I agree that Sanjayas "success" seems much more agregious than the "success" of some of the previous years bottom feeders (i.e. Big Red, Chicken LIttle, Camile Velasquez, Carmen Rasmussen).

I think if Sanjaya isn't out in the next two weeks, then the credibility of idol really starts going downhill in a hurry...


----------



## wakajawaka

I don't know, I never thought of American Idol as a credible source of talent, that's not to say some of the singers aren't talented. It's just that from the beginnning for me it's just been a fun show that I can watch with my family. It's fun to get to know some of the contestants and see them improve (or not) each week. But as far as a credible talent show, I've never given it that much credit. So this thing with Sanjaya doesn't bother me too much because I don't really care who wins the whole thing anyway. And as someone mentioned above, ones that didn't win went on to become bigger successes than some that have won. 

So in the very end, it's the true marketplace that decides the winner by way of album and ticket sales and not some fake voting popularity/hate contest.


----------



## machavez00

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Maybe the "saboteurs" have got their act together better this year... I don't know.... but I agree that Sanjayas "success" seems much more agregious than the "success" of some of the previous years bottom feeders (i.e. Big Red, Chicken LIttle, Camile Velasquez, Carmen Rasmussen).


Don't forget Nikki McKibbin, the first rumored use use of auto dialers. She was in the bottom 2 or 3 almost every week.


----------



## machavez00

Those of you who grew up in the Phoenix area know who Hub Kapp is. I just realized he may be Sanjaya's "real" father.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

machavez00 said:


> Those of you who grew up in the Phoenix area know who Hub Kapp is. I just realized he may be Sanjaya's "real" father.


Striking resemblance!


----------



## jarvantgroup

Radio Enginerd said:


> Only to support what I've previously said about the AI producers wanting Sanjaya to stick around. Did anyone else notice that during the Tony Bennett intro piece Sanjaya was in almost EVERY camera shot used in the piece?
> 
> If you have it on your DVR, take another look. I was watching in HD so perhaps some of it was chance considering I get the fully 16:9.
> 
> He's so dreamy!


:barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf:


----------



## Mavrick

Now you can have a Sanjaya doll for there is one for sell on Ebay and the current bid is $102.50 

Sanjaya has got to go and got to go now!

http://cgi.ebay.com/SANJAYA-MALAKAR...8QQihZ006QQcategoryZ18836QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

OK... time for the weekly Wednesday recap...

Sadly, I think Suckjaya lives to sing another day... As Simon said last night on the show, "it wasn't horrible".

I still can't stand him but I thought Phil and Haley just slaughtered their songs.

Here's what I can't figure out though.... Lakisha has bucketloads of talent... and yet the more I see her, the less I like her... I'm not sure why... I can't put my finger on what it is that I don't like... Maybe it's just the fact that she and Melinda are both vying to be the "diva" for 2007, and I think Melinda is out of this world... Not sure... Oh well.... my one vote of disapproval isn't going to hinder Lakisha, I don't think...  She's got the talent that she'll make a living doing this when the show is over...

My two favorites last night were actually Chris and Blake... I thought they both chose really good songs and injected just enough of their own personality in them to make for really good performances... Melinda was great, as usual, but I didn't care for her choice of song... Jordin was good, not great, I thought...

I still think it probably comes down to Melinda and Jordin in the last two, maybe one of the boys can sneak into 3rd ahead of Lakisha...


----------



## packfan909

Sharkie_Fan said:


> OK... time for the weekly Wednesday recap...
> 
> Sadly, I think Suckjaya lives to sing another day... As Simon said last night on the show, "it wasn't horrible".
> 
> I still can't stand him but I thought Phil and Haley just slaughtered their songs.
> 
> Here's what I can't figure out though.... Lakisha has bucketloads of talent... and yet the more I see her, the less I like her... I'm not sure why... I can't put my finger on what it is that I don't like... Maybe it's just the fact that she and Melinda are both vying to be the "diva" for 2007, and I think Melinda is out of this world... Not sure... Oh well.... my one vote of disapproval isn't going to hinder Lakisha, I don't think...  She's got the talent that she'll make a living doing this when the show is over...
> 
> My two favorites last night were actually Chris and Blake... I thought they both chose really good songs and injected just enough of their own personality in them to make for really good performances... Melinda was great, as usual, but I didn't care for her choice of song... Jordin was good, not great, I thought...
> 
> I still think it probably comes down to Melinda and Jordin in the last two, maybe one of the boys can sneak into 3rd ahead of Lakisha...


I can pin point it Sharkie. Lakisha has lost her humble attitude where Melinda has not. They both have boatloads of talent but I think why I am starting to like Melinda more is that she hasn't lost her attitude. She is more confident in herself but her ability to be humble has not been lost. Same reason why I like(d) Carrie so much. Even with all of her success she seems to have stayed grounded.

I think Phil is done tonight. Haley has too much of the "Entertainer" factor just like Sanjaya to go this round.

GO SHARKS!

pf


----------



## scarfa21

i still think sundance should still be with us.

i just joined so im a bit late getting into this idol thread 

sanjaya is a waste of space, its come to the point where i dont even watch him sing anymore, if u can even call it singing.

I like melinda and blake, cant stand that whore haley either.

Should be interesting tonight, with the way people are voting this year, it seems like every week is up in the air.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

packfan909 said:


> I can pin point it Sharkie. Lakisha has lost her humble attitude where Melinda has not. They both have boatloads of talent but I think why I am starting to like Melinda more is that she hasn't lost her attitude. She is more confident in herself but her ability to be humble has not been lost. Same reason why I like(d) Carrie so much. Even with all of her success she seems to have stayed grounded.
> 
> I think Phil is done tonight. Haley has too much of the "Entertainer" factor just like Sanjaya to go this round.
> 
> GO SHARKS!
> 
> pf


Yeah... Haley and Sanjaya both know where their votes are coming from and they play to that crowd... Sanjaya with the "sexy" looks into the camera... and the little bit of peach fuzz so the 12 year olds know how "manly" he is... And Simon nailed it with haley too.... wear as little clothing as possible and shake your booty as much as possible... she'll carry the "dirty old man" vote, while Sanjaya carries the 'teenybopper" vote... 

I think I mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I thought Lakisha was growing out of the humble role and into more of an entertainment diva role... Though at some point, these girls have to realize they have a world of talent and start acting like it... and I'm not sure if I think she's moved beyond confidence and into arrogance... Maybe in the back of my mind I do think she's moved beyond confidence and she's becoming arrogant and that's why I don't like her... Or maybe it's just that Melinda's humility is SO refreshing from someone as talented as she is that I like her more and more each week...

.. and yes... go sharks! 6 hours till the puck drops on the second season and I can't wait!!


----------



## TNGTony

Did you notice that in last night's performance Lakisha never smiled? She was almost angry-looking. SMILE lady. Have fun and that makes the audience have more fun.

See ya
Tony


----------



## packfan909

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Yeah... Haley and Sanjaya both know where their votes are coming from and they play to that crowd... Sanjaya with the "sexy" looks into the camera... and the little bit of peach fuzz so the 12 year olds know how "manly" he is... And Simon nailed it with haley too.... wear as little clothing as possible and shake your booty as much as possible... she'll carry the "dirty old man" vote, while Sanjaya carries the 'teenybopper" vote...
> 
> I think I mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I thought Lakisha was growing out of the humble role and into more of an entertainment diva role... Though at some point, these girls have to realize they have a world of talent and start acting like it... and I'm not sure if I think she's moved beyond confidence and into arrogance... Maybe in the back of my mind I do think she's moved beyond confidence and she's becoming arrogant and that's why I don't like her... Or maybe it's just that Melinda's humility is SO refreshing from someone as talented as she is that I like her more and more each week...
> 
> .. and yes... go sharks! 6 hours till the puck drops on the second season and I can't wait!!


The other comment about Lakisha from last night that my wife and I agreed on was her dress. Way too tight for her body type. And I keep cringing when she moves around. The twin girls just seem like they are going to pop out!

Side comment...Guide data is very behind. Instead of the Sharks game which is on at 5pm pacific, it still shows a poker tournament.


----------



## Ron Barry

Last night was pretty flat all around.. I personally did not see any big performances.. Some weeks the theme just does not fit the contestant. I remember Barry Manilow night and Rod Stewert night. What songs people thing should be easy were butchard by all. I think last night was another of those nights. All the songs seems flat and without energy... Down night in my book.

I definitely think Blake was the best performance. 

The others were all about the same in my book except Haley and Sanjia. I do think Sanjia raised his bar but then again.. would not take much to do that. Haley I think took another step back and I expect tonight she goes...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

packfan - my wife and I are in agreement on Lakisha's dress as well... You can look sexy & elegant without looking like you're preparing for a "girls gone wild" moment...

Ron - my hope would be Haley is the one to go, I'm just not sure... Vocally, I thought her's was the weakest performance (and for me, that's saying something, because Sanjaya has been dead last in every performance for me up till tonight!!) Her performance to me was a white girl trying to sign a Latin song in a Karaoke bar... and doing it badly! All that said, she did shake her thing, and she's bound to get some votes because of it.... Not sure if it'll be enough to save her....

And... this week's sign the the apocolypse is upon us... Not only do I not have Sanjaya last this week... I'd actually put him ABOVE PHIL too! Vocally, Phil was just really flat... I didn't feel ANY connection to him in the least... which is a bummer because I like Phil... I just thought he was bad last night, and I'd have him in my bottom 2...


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Sharkie_Fan said:


> And Simon nailed it with haley too.... wear as little clothing as possible and shake your booty as much as possible... she'll carry the "dirty old man" vote,


She's a *very* pretty girl but last night she looked like she should be working Hollywood Blvd.

Not from California? That's code for "tramp".

I'm sorry, I'm sure she's a sweet girl but the stylist covered up the best of her last night with tramp stamp makeup.


----------



## Ron Barry

I made the following comments to my wife.. Seems that her outfit is getting shorter each week and that it looks like he spent a bit too much time on the tanning both than rehearsing and that she had too much makeup on. Made her look like a hooker.. Glad to see I was not the only one that had the same thought.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Ron Barry said:


> I made the following comments to my wife.. Seems that her outfit is getting shorter each week and that it looks like he spent a bit too much time on the tanning both than rehearsing and that she had too much makeup on. Made here look like a hooker.. Glad to see I was not the only one that had the same thought.


Way to not pull any punches. She looked like a street walker. I have to stop being so damn diplomatic!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Wow... I didn't get the hooker vibe... but I definatley didn't think it was attractive...

but some people will be OK with that... the ones that aren't using their ears - or the stuff in between their ears - to decide who to vote for!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Ron Barry said:


> Haley I think took another step back and I expect tonight she goes...


Hey Ron... you got this one right... think you could give me some other can't miss predictions... my in-laws are going to vegas next weekend... 

I was actually surprised that she went... She really deserved to go, but, it was still a little bit of a surprise. Not like jaw dropped on the floor surprise, but....

I was also just a LITTLE surprised that Sanjaya wasn't in the bottom 3. I kind of expected to see him start showing up down there, even though I knew he wasn't going this week, I thought maybe he'd be bottom 3 and then get to go sit down...

I was really surprised that Chris landed in the bottom 3. I thought he and Blake were the two best performances on the night... Of course, I have to admit I've always been a bit suspicious of the "bottom 3"... A couple of seasons ago, Reuben and Clay both landed in the bottom 3 at some point - even though at the end of the show they said that Reuben and Clay were competing for the most votes each week and it was neck and neck all through the season....I think Fantasia found herself in the bottom 3 once last year... I just wonder if sometimes they put you in the bottom 3, then let you sit down in order to give a little artificial kick in the pants...

Oh well... I'll now wait with bated breath for next Tuesday when we get to hear Sanjaya butcher yet another song...


----------



## machavez00

If this give anyone solace, Kelly Pickler was never in the bottom three until the week she was cut.


----------



## packfan909

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Hey Ron... you got this one right... think you could give me some other can't miss predictions... my in-laws are going to vegas next weekend...
> 
> I was actually surprised that she went... She really deserved to go, but, it was still a little bit of a surprise. Not like jaw dropped on the floor surprise, but....
> 
> I was also just a LITTLE surprised that Sanjaya wasn't in the bottom 3. I kind of expected to see him start showing up down there, even though I knew he wasn't going this week, I thought maybe he'd be bottom 3 and then get to go sit down...
> 
> I was really surprised that Chris landed in the bottom 3. I thought he and Blake were the two best performances on the night... Of course, I have to admit I've always been a bit suspicious of the "bottom 3"... A couple of seasons ago, Reuben and Clay both landed in the bottom 3 at some point - even though at the end of the show they said that Reuben and Clay were competing for the most votes each week and it was neck and neck all through the season....I think Fantasia found herself in the bottom 3 once last year... I just wonder if sometimes they put you in the bottom 3, then let you sit down in order to give a little artificial kick in the pants...
> 
> Oh well... I'll now wait with bated breath for next Tuesday when we get to hear Sanjaya butcher yet another song...


Let's cross our fingers for next week. It's Country Week!!! Unless Sanjaya pulls out a decent rendition of "Ring of Fire"


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

packfan909 said:


> Let's cross our fingers for next week. It's Country Week!!! Unless Sanjaya pulls out a decent rendition of "Ring of Fire"


Since he seems to be going for the "sultry love song" type of song...

How bout "Always on my mind" by Willie Nelson.... 

Or lets make love by Tim McGraw & Faith Hill... (not sure if you could turn that into a not-duet... as an aside, when my wife and I got married, we had a bunch of "love" songs playing in the background as we left and the crowd was leaving the church... "Lets make Love" was one of the songs on there, and we almost lost all my grandparents to heart attack in one shot, right there!!)

OR!!!! He could do Big & Rich's "Save a horse, Ride a cowboy!!"

Actually, he could probably pull off Brad Paisley's "She's everything" and make it a pretty good performance..Although, I would much rather hear Blake put his spin on this song...


----------



## TNGTony

I want Sanjaya to do a heart-breaking rendition of Homer and Jethro's timeless classic "I've Got Tears in My Ears From Lying on My Back In My Bed While I Cry Over You"


----------



## Elistan98

we arent going to see Haley in daisy dukes next week


----------



## BubblePuppy

Elistan98 said:


> we arent going to see Haley in daisy dukes next week


:crying_sa :icon_cry:


----------



## Jhon69

What is it with people and Sanjaya?The kid CAN sing even JLO said so.I think he did an excellent job last night.After Chris butchered "Smoothe" last night I have Sanjaya at #5 but he can go higher especially if the others butcher some more songs.


----------



## scarfa21

Jhon69 said:


> What is it with people and Sanjaya?The kid CAN sing even JLO said so.I think he did an excellent job last night.After Chris butchered "Smoothe" last night I have Sanjaya at #5 but he can go higher especially if the others butcher some more songs.


have u watched it from day one?, he cannot sing worth a ****, my dog makes more soothing noises than that waste of space.
:lol:


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Elistan98 said:


> we arent going to see Haley in daisy dukes next week


It's a sad day for sure...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Jhon69 said:


> What is it with people and Sanjaya?The kid CAN sing even JLO said so.I think he did an excellent job last night.After Chris butchered "Smoothe" last night I have Sanjaya at #5 but he can go higher especially if the others butcher some more songs.


I really liked Chris's rendition of Smooth, though I thought he could have gone up another full step.... his voice is so much nicer in the higher register than is his lower register..

My problem with Sanjaya is ..... to steal a phrase from Simon ... he doesn't have that "Wow Factor". He has a DECENT voice... not fabulous, but OK. Problem is there are alot of people singing in little bars across America who have decent voices but don't have "IT". He's always so timid - there's absolutely ZERO power in his voice. This week was the only chance he's taken all season - a spanish song, just him and his voice... I don't think he did EXCELLENT last night but he did an OK job. Certainly based solely on last night he deserved to stay over Haley and Phil... Two weeks ago he came out with OUTRAGEOUS style, and followed that up with timid, shy boy performance.... If you're going to go for it like that, go for it... don't do it half way...

And singing just him and a piano in front of JLO is alot different than on stage with a live band and a live audience. He's had more than his share of troubles on the big stage... He tends to be just ever so slightly off through most of the song..

Second problem I have with Sanjaya... he comes out each week and picks a song and sings it exactly as it's written.... I've heard the song done that way before... show me something different. Mix it up a little bit... Sure you might fail miserably, but you might knock one out of the park too! I've thought a couple of Jordin's choices of arrangement were AWFUL, and a couple of Lakisha's arrangements have been pretty poor as well... but they've both had a couple of arrangements that were really original. I've personally liked just about all of Chris and Blake's arrangements. And I REALLY like Melinda's choice of arrangment... her song this week wasn't my favorite, but the girl knows how to take a song and change it JUST ENOUGH to make it fresh, and she ALWAYS puts on a professional show... Sanjaya is basically singing Karaoke tunes....

Obviously Sanjaya has some talent to get as far as he has... but he was in the bottom group talent wise in the top 12 this season. As far as talent, he, haley, and Chris Sligh were probably the bottom 3. Brandon had all the talent in the world, but didn't have "IT" either. In my mind, he and Sanjaya are alot alike... Decent singers, decent talent, but they don't "WOW" anyone....


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Jhon69 said:


> What is it with people and Sanjaya?The kid CAN sing even JLO said so.I think he did an excellent job last night.After Chris butchered "Smoothe" last night I have Sanjaya at #5 but he can go higher especially if the others butcher some more songs.


Listen, I don't mean to pick on you but Sanjaya is ONE OF the least talented in the Top 10. In a "real singing competition" he would have gone home prior to the Top 10 but he's so darn dreamy, people keep him around.

I'm not sure if you're posting the above to be funny or if you really mean that. If you mean it, you need to consider having a professional come in your home and recalibrate your surround sound system. Check your center channel, it's a bit low.

He's damn cute though, I'll give you that...

R.I.P. Haley, I'll miss looking at you.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Radio Enginerd said:


> He's damn cute though, I'll give you that...
> 
> R.I.P. Haley, I'll miss looking at you.


You see, now, I don't really see the whole cute thing with Sanjaya... He seems like a nice kid, but I really don't see the whole "he's so dreamy" vibe...

I will agree with you on Haley though... she certainly wasn't hard on the eyes... even if she was hard on the ears! :yesman:


----------



## machavez00

need I say more?


----------



## Radio Enginerd

machavez00 said:


> need I say more?


Nothing more needed to be said but I think that glam shot doesn't do her justice. She's MUCH better looking than that IMO!

Isn't she a kid though... I guess Haley is too. Damn, I'm a dirty old man!


----------



## Richard King

Sanjaya's Surprise: Behind the 'Idol' Vote
http://blogs.wsj.com/numbersguy/2007/04/11/sanjayas-surprise-behind-the-idol-vote/


> Millions of Americans tuned in Wednesday night to watch the field of "American Idol" get narrowed to seven contestants based on votes cast by viewers. Among the survivors: the polarizing Sanjaya Malakar.


More...


----------



## machavez00

Radio Enginerd said:


> Nothing more needed to be said but I think that glam shot doesn't do her justice. She's MUCH better looking than that IMO!
> 
> Isn't she a kid though... I guess Haley is too. Damn, I'm a dirty old man!


Just a little hometown pride. This is the first time one of our "Arizona Idols" made the finals. We had two that made it to the voting but did not make the top 12, Rebbecca Bond(season 2) and Suzy Valuca (season 3). Season 4 and 5 Idols did not make it passed Hollywood week.


----------



## Jhon69

You people are funny.:lol: I can tell by your posts your thinking with your pants. 
Oh! and I am a professional musician.My surround sound is Dolby AC-3.Think if you have 5 speaker surround you might be hearing echos.I just think there are alot of people putting Sanjaya down and it has nothing to do with his singing. 

I can also guarantee he will get a recording contract.


----------



## Richard King

> I can also guarantee he will get a recording contract.


I am sure he will, but then, a while back so did Tiny Tim.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Y
> 
> I will agree with you on Haley though... she certainly wasn't hard on the eyes... even if she was hard on the ears! :yesman:


My GF nicknamed her "LEGS".


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Jhon69 said:


> I can also guarantee he will get a recording contract.


So did William Hung... 

And Justin Guarini... 

Personally, I think Sanjaya would probably make a pretty good studio guy.. backup vocals, that kind of stuff. He has an OK voice, I just don't see him being able to carry a show... Of course, the teenieboppers seem to disagree with me, so what do I know, huh?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

BubblePuppy said:


> My GF nicknamed her "LEGS".


I'm afraid if I repeated the words that my wife used to describe her it might get me banned from this site.. 

Personally, I found her alot more attractive when she was wearing more clothes... I thought when she wore those really short skirts, and the really high heels, she looked too disproportionate... like she had 4 feet of legs and 1 foot of torso... When she was more clothed it hid how long her legs really are...


----------



## Richard King

> I'm afraid if I repeated the words that my wife used to describe her it might get me banned from this site


I appreciate that.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

So in todays San Francisco Chronicle, they did a little interview on the street kind of deal... they asked a bunch of people "Should Don Imus have been fired"... Stay with me here... You had of course the whole gamut of opinions and why he should or shouldn't have, etc... They quoted 6 or so people... person number six came up with the following response:

"Who cares? Why can't we get rid of Sanjaya on American Idol!"

I got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Ya know when you think about it who are you going to see the most on the talk shows and hear on Radio talk when AI is over?.....my guess is Smartjaya. I think he will be in more demand then any of the other losers..even the winner.


----------



## Jhon69

Sharkie_Fan said:


> So in todays San Francisco Chronicle, they did a little interview on the street kind of deal... they asked a bunch of people "Should Don Imus have been fired"... Stay with me here... You had of course the whole gamut of opinions and why he should or shouldn't have, etc... They quoted 6 or so people... person number six came up with the following response:
> 
> "Who cares? Why can't we get rid of Sanjaya on American Idol!"
> 
> I got a chuckle out of that.


An even bigger chuckle would be if Sanjaya was from Frisco.They would say "we want more of Sanjaya"!.:lol:

Haley would have beat Phil with a little cleavage.:eek2:

Gina would have done better without the tongue ring.Those closeups were too much.:eek2:


----------



## Jhon69

Sharkie_Fan said:


> So did William Hung...
> 
> And Justin Guarini...
> 
> Personally, I think Sanjaya would probably make a pretty good studio guy.. backup vocals, that kind of stuff. He has an OK voice, I just don't see him being able to carry a show... Of course, the teenieboppers seem to disagree with me, so what do I know, huh?


William Hung:One She Bang and it was over(Just like a man).:lol:

Wasn't Justin the one who said he slept with Paula?If that's the case then he was just like William.:lol:


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Jhon69 said:


> William Hung:One She Bang and it was over(Just like a man).:lol:
> 
> Wasn't Justin the one who said he slept with Paula?If that's the case then he was just like William.:lol:


No... I think that kids name was Corey.. Justin finished second to Kelly Clarkson in season 1... I think he was more popular for a moment or two, but she's taken off since then, and he, obviously, hasn't!!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Jhon69 said:


> An even bigger chuckle would be if Sanjaya was from Frisco.They would say "we want more of Sanjaya"!.:lol:
> 
> Haley would have beat Phil with a little cleavage.:eek2:
> 
> Gina would have done better without the tongue ring.Those closeups were too much.:eek2:


I read somewhere (maybe here, even, I don't remember) that Nigel Lithgoe told Gina on more than one occasion that if she wanted votes she should think about taking the tongue piercing out. His thinking was that she's vying for votes from middle america and that they'd have trouble relating to the tongue pierced girl. I don't know if that's what did her in, but I thought it was interesting anyway...

ANd I think it would have taken ALOT of cleavage for Haley to beat Phil this week. He was bad, but she was painful....


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Okay... Seriously... Sanjaya...

Anyone... that can vote for that performance... 

But I think the bigger problem... was Ryan after the performance...
What the hell was that? There is one thing to poke jabs at Simon and the other Judges... but he blantently called Simon out on the floor... and tried to drag Paula and Randy out there too...

IMHO: Simon simply doesn't pull any punches with his critique... So it may be harsh... but damm...

I would be SHOCKED if Ryan doesn't get a talking to by the producers after this show...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... Seriously... Sanjaya...
> 
> Anyone... that can vote for that performance...
> 
> But I think the bigger problem... was Ryan after the performance...
> What the hell was that? There is one thing to poke jabs at Simon and the other Judges... but he blantently called Simon out on the floor... and tried to drag Paula and Randy out there too...
> 
> IMHO: Simon simply doesn't pull any punches with his critique... So it may be harsh... but damm...
> 
> I would be SHOCKED if Ryan doesn't get a talking to by the producers after this show...


Firstly... Sanjaya... well, everybody knows what I think about him. It's bad enough he's gotten this far, but his performance is not in the same league as any of the other 6 on the show now. He's gotta go home tomorrow.

Somewhere in America tonight, Bonnie Raitt was cringing.

As to Ryan... I've seen him and Simon outside of the show, and they seem to be pretty friendly. I think some of the "animosity" between the two on the show is "just tv". I think they both realize that a little bit of friction makes for good TV. I have noticed that they seem to butt heads moreso this year than usual, and I'm not sure if that's on purpose or if there actually is some friction....

IF the exchange wasn't part of their "shtick", then I think you're right, they'll say someting to Ryan about his attitude with Simon....


----------



## Ron Barry

I also thought exchange with Simon seemed odd and a bit over the top. Really playing it up with Sanjaya. I think Simon had enough of it and he decided to call it out... Ryan's comeback...I thought was a bit odd for sure even given there what seems to be forced banter. As for more this year. Actually I thought it was worse last year.

Question: There was a segment during Chris's comments where Chris made a response back to Simon that I thought sounded lame... Then he followed up with a shout out and Then they had a clip of Simon rolling the eyes. Curious how that will be taken.. From my perspective... He was rolling the eyes because of it seemed like a forced and not appropriate time for the comment. I am sure others will see it another way.... My guess is the comment at the end of the show was a result to defuse the early segment.... Anyone else find that exchange a bit strange.


----------



## ibglowin

The worse Sanjaya performs the more votes he will get each week from the people who dislike the show and want to make it a complete and total farse. He could very well win it or come close to it at least by the "vote for the worst" effort.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

ibglowin said:


> The worse Sanjaya performs the more votes he will get each week from the people who dislike the show and want to make it a complete and total farse. He could very well win it or come close to it at least by the "vote for the worst" effort.


Especially if what I heard is true... I heard a rumor that Simon told some media types that if Sanjaya wins Idol, he'll quit! That right there is enough to make some people vote for Sanjaya!

I'm a little surprised how effective the "vote for the worst" effort has been this year. They've tried this for several years and they might win somebody an extra week or two, but Sanjaya has been living on borrowed time since day 1 and he hasn't even made the bottom 3 yet... I think the fact that the judges have been SO hard on Sanjaya kind of galvanizes the efforts to keep him on....

The first 3/4 of his song last night, I found myself sitting in the living room telling him to "sing, dang it, sing". His timid voice and kind of nonchalant attitude comes off as a half-assed effort, to me. He picks songs that really need to be "sung" and then doesn't "bring it".... And get a haircut - that look with the bandana and the curly locks was not a good one.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well I would have to say.. Top 4 in my book is Lakisha, Jordan, Melinda, and Blake. Not in that particular order. 

Last night I think top performance goes to Jordan. Really think she raised the bar. Melinda was polished as ever. I think The judges were a bit harsh with Lakisha but I would place here performance 4th this week.. 

Jordan
Melinda
Blake
Lakisaha

This is my order of top 4 for the week.


----------



## machavez00

Another great performance























Suckjaya should be in the bottom three
Update:Suckjaya is GONE!


----------



## Richard King

Actually Sanjaya MIGHT go tonight. That had to be one of his worst performances yet, and that says alot. He might not be able to overcome that mess.


----------



## Elistan98

I kinda wonder if Seacrest isnt a rodeo clown. When a judge starts laying into a contestant he comes up to start taking some of the abuse and deflect some of the critizism. 

Bottom 3
Sanjaya 
Chris
Phil

Though I think Lakeesha earned a bottom 3 last night instead of phil, she has preformed the most consistantly of the 2. Phil has been bottom for several weeks before this. If sanjaya doesnt go could be either of the other 2.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

You guys have got to be kidding about Phil's performance last night. It was easily #2 of the night, and I'd put it right up there with Jordan's for #1. Melinda was #3, Blake was a distant #4, Lakisha was #5 (last night she made me realize how good Carrie Underwood has become because Lakisha's rendition of that song couldn't hold a candle next to Carrie's), Chris was a distant #6 behind Lakisha and Sanjaya was #26. (#7-#25 were people in the audience singing along.)

Seriously, Phil killed it last night and really surprised me.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Elistan98 said:


> I kinda wonder if Seacrest isnt a rodeo clown. When a judge starts laying into a contestant he comes up to start taking some of the abuse and deflect some of the critizism.
> 
> Bottom 3
> Sanjaya
> Chris
> Phil
> 
> Though I think Lakeesha earned a bottom 3 last night instead of phil, she has preformed the most consistantly of the 2. Phil has been bottom for several weeks before this. If sanjaya doesnt go could be either of the other 2.


As talented as I think Lakisha is, she, Suckjaya and Phil would be my bottom 3. I really liked Chris's arrangement of the Rascal Flatts song, but he had some pitch problems throughout which could easily land him in the bottom 3.

I really didn't like Jordin's song, though as usual she had a strong performance. Melinda didn't quite knock it out of the park, but it was easily a stand up triple.  I really dig Blake's style - I don't think he's nearly as strong vocally as Lakisha, Jordin or Melinda, but he knows how to perform and he never seems uncomfortable on stage. He knows what works and he sticks to it and he's pretty consistently solid.

At this point, I'd put Melinda and Jordin 1-2, in that order, followed by Blake and then Lakisha. To me, the other 3, the order doesn't really matter all that much, though everyone knows I'd like to see sanjaya's hair leaving tonight.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Mark Lamutt said:


> Seriously, Phil killed it last night and really surprised me.


I really liked Phil from the beginning, but I haven't really liked his last few weeks. I think that, for whatever reason, he's picked songs the last few weeks that were in his lower register, and I just don't find his voice in that register all that appealing. I think he's alot more melodic and appealing as he moves into his higher register and even his falsetto. Certainly Phil's best performance stage presence and personality wise, I just "wasn't feeling it, dawg":lol:


----------



## Richard King

> You guys have got to be kidding about Phil's performance last night. It was easily #2 of the night


Agree, I actually put Phil in the #1 slot last night, although I really can't judge it because I am not a country fan. I thought he certainly "out countried" the other singers.


----------



## machavez00

Suckjaya is GONE!


----------



## brownram

Hallelujah Suckjia Is Gone


----------



## Chris Blount

Yippeeeeee! He's gone!!!!!


----------



## Richard King

The world rejoices. :lol: Now, the REAL competition starts.


----------



## Jhon69

Yaa! Now I can quit watching and watch something better.


----------



## Ron Barry

But Blake and Lakisha in buttom 3? huh?? sorry just don't see it and thought I did like Phil's song and it was good for him.. I would not give it #2... Still would put Blake's and even Lakisha song above his. I actually thought Lakishias song was not great but not as bad as the judged made it to be.... Sorry.. Was not #3.. Chris and Phil really should have been next to Sanjaya tonight in my book. 

Well in any case.. he is gone.. avoid bullet and like the previous post says.. let the competition begin.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

About Friggin Time. The neighbors probably wondered what was going on at our house.... there was a deafening roar in our living room when they announced Sanjaya was gone!!

I was more than a little worried that Lakisha was going to leave and Suckjaya was going to stay... I think that she made a nearly fatal mistake with her song choice. The song didn't really fit her voice/style, which was mistake #1. Even worse though, the song is SOOOOO popular right now and Carries rendition is so well liked. You're always going to be compared to the original artist, but when the original artist is one of the hottest artists going at that moment, it's going to be tough getting compared to her... I think if she picks a different song and delivers the same performance, she doesn't get nearly the amount of criticism that she does for delivering that performance on THIS song.

You know, they always say "When you do XXXX, you're going to get compared to them, and nobody does is like XXXX". That's true, but when you talk about some of those great singers, half of the voting population of Idol doesn't know who they are... These 12 and 13 year old girls wouldn't know a Stevie Wonder song, for the most part, unless it's been covered by someone else in the last few years... So there's a group of adult voters going "Stevie didn't do it like that" and a group of more youthful voters going "Who's stevie". In Lakisha's case this week, every voter in America knew that song and the comparision was fresh in their minds... Pick a song at the top of the charts and then don't do it well and it's a recipe for disaster... She'll bounce back though...

I was surprised that Blake was in the bottom 3 instead of Chris or Phil...


----------



## waynebtx

Thank God and Grayhound HEs GONE


----------



## Slordak

WFLD-DT (Fox in Chicago) experienced some sort of major failure on their digital / high definition equipment during American Idol last night. This resulted in the OTA station dying, and the high definition feeds being supplied to DirecTV and Dish Network both going completely black.

Normally, I wouldn't care. However, my wife, a rabid American Idol fan, was watching the show and became quite upset when the signal died. After all the software problems we've had with Dish's high definition DVRs, she's pretty fed up with them. I was hoping that L403 for the 622 would make everything peachy, so when the signal died, both the receiver and myself were cursed out quite thoroughly. It wasn't until later that I discovered that it was WFLD-DT that had the problem, and it had nothing to with Dish Network.

I guess the point I'm trying to make it that networks still don't take the HD feeds seriously...


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Did anyone like the "Chris Richardson's Back Peddle" the other night? I thought it was one of the tackiest moments in Idol history. Do people really think he's a good singer... Ok, let me rephrase that... He's a good singer but he's really not that good.

Melinda was a class act last night as expected. Sometimes I wonder if he humble nature is truly authenticate... Regardless, it played well last night.

Lakisha is walking the line... I don't think she'll make it past the bottom 5. She's VERY talented but it's just not going to happen for her.

My Top 3:

Jordon, Melinda and Blake


----------



## packfan909

Sharkie_Fan said:


> About Friggin Time. The neighbors probably wondered what was going on at our house.... there was a deafening roar in our living room when they announced Sanjaya was gone!!


There were two sets of cheers last night. One for the Sharks pulling out the victory and soon after us catching the end of idol and the end of Sanjaya. Sad but the louder cheer was for Sanjaya's exit.

pf


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Lakisha's problem (and it's becoming a real problem for her) is that while she has a very powerful voice, she's really coming off as unlikeable. She's SOOOOOOOO business like about the whole thing that I think she's driving people away. 

Looks like America came pretty closely to agreeing with my take on the performances. Lakisha and Sanjaya absolutely deserved to be bottom 2, but it should have been Chris rather than Blake down there with them. 

Would have loved to see the fallout, though, if Sanjaya had stayed and Lakisha had gone, though.


----------



## HockeyKat

Radio Enginerd said:


> Did anyone like the "Chris Richardson's Back Peddle" the other night? I thought it was one of the tackiest moments in Idol history. Do people really think he's a good singer... Ok, let me rephrase that... He's a good singer but he's really not that good.


I agree - totally not the right time or place for that and it was clearly an attempt to divert attention away from the fact that he outright sucked. Too bad it worked.



Radio Enginerd said:


> Melinda was a class act last night as expected. Sometimes I wonder if he humble nature is truly authenticate... Regardless, it played well last night.


Funny you mention that. Has everyone gotten a little sick of the humbleness at the same time? Right as Simon started to tell her to not act all surprised at what she's about to hear, I was telling my husband that the super sweet humble "OMG you really like me?!?!" act got old weeks ago. :lol: The girl can still sing, though!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

packfan909 said:


> There were two sets of cheers last night. One for the Sharks pulling out the victory and soon after us catching the end of idol and the end of Sanjaya. Sad but the louder cheer was for Sanjaya's exit.
> 
> pf


Ours too. My sister and her husband and my parents were over for Idol. None of them care for the Sharks, though my dad would watch a hockey game if there's nothing else one. None of them are rabid hockey fans, so I was cheering alone for the Sharks... the whole gang was cheering when Sanjaya left!


----------



## Radio Enginerd

HockeyKat said:


> Funny you mention that. Has everyone gotten a little sick of the humbleness at the same time? Right as Simon started to tell her to not act all surprised at what she's about to hear, I was telling my husband that the super sweet humble "OMG you really like me?!?!" act got old weeks ago. :lol: The girl can still sing, though!


Totally agree. She's definitely not arrogant, WHICH IS GOOD... But at the same time she's so far on the other side it seems faked or forced.

That girl can sing and regardless of the outcome of this goat rodeo she'll get a record deal.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

HockeyKat said:


> Funny you mention that. Has everyone gotten a little sick of the humbleness at the same time? Right as Simon started to tell her to not act all surprised at what she's about to hear, I was telling my husband that the super sweet humble "OMG you really like me?!?!" act got old weeks ago. :lol: The girl can still sing, though!


I think that there's a fine line between humbleness and complete lack of confidence. She came off as having a complete lack of confidence.... To me, humble just means that you realize your talent doesn't make you some "super" person to be put up on a pedestal.... You're just a regular person who happens to have an amazing talent.

The problem I have with entertainers in general is that they think because they're in the movies, or on TV, or on the radio and because they get paid alot of money to do those things that they're somehow "better" than the average Joe...

So Melinda's attitude is refreshing, she just has to be careful that she doesn't come off as completely and totally insecure and unconfident... There's a middle ground somewhere that if she found would be perfect, IMHO.


----------



## Richard King

Where does the "Vote for the Worst" candidate go after being voted off American Idol? Why.... the White House Correspondents' Dinner, of course. http://www.examiner.com/a-683959~Sanjaya_to_attend_Correspondents__dinner.html


----------



## Richard King

http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...-AMERICANIDOL-FAME.xml&src=nl_usmorningdigest


> LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - "American Idol" underdog Sanjaya Malakar has finally joined the ranks of losers but could end up parlaying his fame into a winning career.
> 
> Malakar, 17, whose dreamy smile, wacky hair styles and soft, mediocre voice made him "Something To Talk About" across the nation, said on Thursday his months with the popular TV singing contest were the "most amazing experience" of his young life.


More...


----------



## Jhon69

Sanjaya was a guest on the Tonight Show last night.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Jhon69 said:


> Sanjaya was a guest on the Tonight Show last night.


I record Leno every night so I"ll have to check that out tonight. Leno's been doing the Geico commercial thing every week with the person voted off (Gina with the Oakridge boys was hilarious)... So I wondered what he was going to do now that sanjaya was actually voted off....

Sanjaya has been monologue fodder for his entire run on Idol...


----------



## Richard King

Wow.... the competition is amazing this week, now that the worst is gone. Good bye Chris Richardson. Once again Melinda and Jordin took the top two spots. I would have a real hard time selecting between the two if I had to. Melinda wins this week only from being consistantly excellent. My order tonight would be 
1. Melinda 
2. Jordin (although really to close to call and could swap with Melinda)
3. Lekisha
4. Phil
5. Blake
6. Chris
This week Chris was rather far down in the pack.

I am very surprised that the top 6 had 3 male type and 3 female types. I never would have thought this after the top 12 was selected.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Richard King said:


> Wow.... the competition is amazing this week, now that the worst is gone. Good bye Chris Richardson. Once again Melinda and Jordin took the top two spots. I would have a real hard time selecting between the two if I had to. Melinda wins this week only from being consistantly excellent. My order tonight would be
> 1. Melinda
> 2. Jordin (although really to close to call and could swap with Melinda)
> 3. Lekisha
> 4. Phil
> 5. Blake
> 6. Chris
> This week Chris was rather far down in the pack.
> 
> I am very surprised that the top 6 had 3 male type and 3 female types. I never would have thought this after the top 12 was selected.


I actually kind of dug Chris's take on Clapton.... I liked Phil much better than last week, but he was still just OK for me. I thought his song started out real nice, up in his higher register, but I just don't find his voice all that appealing as he gets down into the lower register... Fortunately, the song last night was *mostly* in the upper register, which made it OK for me.

I actually really hated Lakisha's song... I don't know if it's because Fantasia's version was just so good or if Lakisha's was so bad... I'm guessing it's probably more of the former than the latter... I just didn't like it at all... in fact, I'd probably send her home, just by a little bit, over blake... I like Blake, but what I like about Blake is his originality and his willingness to tweak the arrangment on the songs... I know they say don't mess with the classics, but there was ZERO originality in his rendition... it wasn't good for me...

And I didn't like Jordin's song at all either. Performance wise, a little too breathy in spots for me, and for the first time, I thought she looked uncomfortable on stage - at least for the first half of the song or so. Once the song started swelling and she really started belting, she kind of came into her own, but it started out rough, I thought... And song wise, I really just didn't care for the song... it didn't do anything for me, which didn't help Jordin at all...

I think Jordin I agree with you though, Richard, that she comes in at #2. In spite of the fact that it didn't really trip my trigger, when I look at the other 4 performances (besides Melinda), I have trouble putting any of them above her....

I'd probably go Melinda, Jordin, Chris, Phil, Blake, Lakisha... based solely on this weeks performances. My guess in that Lakisha gets a pass based on overall performance for the season and we may see all 3 boys in the bottom 3 tonight...

And I agree with you completely on the surprise makeup of the final 6. When the top 12 started, if it was up to me, I probably would have sent home the 6 boys and let the 6 girls duke it out and just shorten the show by 6 weeks. I didn't think any of the boys had what it would take to have any chance....


----------



## waynebtx

Lakisha will be in the bottom 3 this week. She may even be gone the last few weeks she has gotten worse. Jordin is comeing on strong now. Melinda watch out...


----------



## Ron Barry

I also in the camp that is surprised by 3 girls/3 boys. 

Ok.. First off.. My wife had the same comments as Sharkie with regards to Blake and Lakisha. I can understand both of them. Lakisha needs to stop singing American Idol songs from past winners. Too many people are familiar with them and a comparison will be made. I still think she sang it well just differently and definitely does not deserve to go. 

Blake IMHO also sang Imagine very well but that song is very simple and does not offer a lot of opportunity to shine.. It beauty is in its simplicity in my opinion. If he would have tried to change it up a lot, I think he would have taken a beaten. Would have like to see perhaps a little bit of mixing, but I still enjoyed it. Wife found it boring.

Jordin to me had a WOW performance as I saw it.. These are performances I say very few idols have. Performance that I find unique and this was one where I felt that. That is my take and I agree with Simon on this one. Fantasia had one when she sang while sitting on the ground (Cant remember the song but the performance if vivid in my mind). Kathern McPhee had it with Somewhere over the Rainbow (First time I saw it). Personally I see the race between Melinda and Jordan at this point. 

Ok.. on to Chris and Phil. I did not like their performances and personally I felt the judges were soft on them for sure.. I thought Chris butchered the Clapton song and Phil showed no range and shouted the song. Wife disagreed with me on Chris but agreed with Phil. I think Chris is this seasons Elliot. Did not get Elliot and don't get Phil. 

I would ran them. 
Jordan
Melinda
Lakisha
Blake
Chris
Phil 

Though I might even swap Chris and Phil. Oh and I will not be surprised if the fact that the 4 hour voting window does not result in some strange things happening tonight. I voted for the first time since it meant money being donated and I was surprised at how easy it was to vote and could see auto-dialers having a field day. I split my votes across Melinda, Jordan, Lakisha and Blake and voted about 30 times myself in about a 5 minute time span. THink what a computer could do. They really need to fix the voting...


----------



## Radio Enginerd

waynebtx said:


> Lakisha will be in the bottom 3 this week. She may even be gone the last few weeks she has gotten worse. Jordin is comeing on strong now. Melinda watch out...


I'm with you home slice. Lakisha will be in the bottom 3 this week if not packing her bags.

Chris Richardson deserves to go home at this point IMHO but watch out Lakisha... Not enough room for Melinda, Jordan and Lakisha in the top 3.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Ron Barry said:


> Blake IMHO also sang Imagine very well but that song is very simple and does not offer a lot of opportunity to shine.. It beauty is in its simplicity in my opinion. If he would have tried to change it up a lot, I think he would have taken a beaten. Would have like to see perhaps a little bit of mixing, but I still enjoyed it. Wife found it boring.


I think that as good as Imagine is, it was a poor song choice for American Idol. If you sing it as it's written without putting your own touch on it, it sounds too karaoke. If you mix it up too much, you'll get blasted for messing with a classic...

I love the song, and I liked his performance of it, I just think that his appeal in this competition has been his willingness to come up with cool arrangements and put his vibe into whatever song he chooses. When he doesn't do that, he's just another good singer... and on vocals alone, he can't hold a candle to Melinda and Jordin, and even Lakisha.

As to Lakisha and her song choice... I'm not sure what's going through her mind, but when I heard she was singing Fantasia, the first thought that popped into my mind was that she thinks if she models herself after previous winners she'll find herself in the winners seat at the end... Like if she proves she can do Carrie and Fantasia, then America will have to vote for her... I don't know if that's actually what she's trying to do, but that's what popped into my head, anyway...

And, BTW, Fantasia's song while sitting down was "Summertime", and is probably one of my favorite Idol performances in all 6 seasons....


----------



## Ron Barry

Thanks Sharkie for the reminder. I could not remember the song name, but definitely a WOW performance. Others that come to mind are Bo Bice song he sang unplugged, Clay Aiken's Bridge over trouble water and there was one Daughtry Sang but I just can't put my finger on it now.. (Hold age and memory fades)... LOL

I think to drive it home.. You need that WOW performance that is so above that people go... WOW.. I think that person is the next American Idol. I think Jordon had that last night. As for Melinda, she is so polished I am not sure she can take it up another notch and get the WOW factor to kick in. In other words, I think the WOW factor is when an individual brings some so unique and special and raises there game above their own that it triggers a WOW. Problem with Melinda, her game is already so high that if she was to produce a WOW performance based on here current performance level, America would blow a fuse.  

I think Lakisha came close the first week, and thus has not been able to reach higher and she has lost some of her appeal. To me, if she does make it past tonight she needs to hit a home run to get here back in the running otherwise she will be watching the finals from home.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

I think Katherine Mcphee deserves honorable mention for her rendition of "Somewhere Over The Rainbow"...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Ron Barry said:


> As for Melinda, she is so polished I am not sure she can take it up another notch and get the WOW factor to kick in.


I think you may be right.. in the long run, Melinda may be hurt by the fact that she's SO polished.... It's more than the skill level, it's the "other stuff". She looks like she's been on stage for 10 years in front of crowds, and she knows how to work a crowd and "bring it" as Randy likes to say....

She's already bringing A+ performances....and there aren't many people who can bring out an A++.... When a C student or a B student pulls out an A+, people take notice...

It's too bad, but her reputation as the "pro" may very well be her downfall as far as this competition goes... As for a career, at this point, most, if not all, of the contestants are going to get record deals, and I think Melinda is going to do REALLY well...


----------



## machavez00




----------



## Ron Barry

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I think you may be right.. in the long run, Melinda may be hurt by the fact that she's SO polished.... It's more than the skill level, it's the "other stuff". She looks like she's been on stage for 10 years in front of crowds, and she knows how to work a crowd and "bring it" as Randy likes to say....
> 
> She's already bringing A+ performances....and there aren't many people who can bring out an A++.... When a C student or a B student pulls out an A+, people take notice...
> 
> It's too bad, but her reputation as the "pro" may very well be her downfall as far as this competition goes... As for a career, at this point, most, if not all, of the contestants are going to get record deals, and I think Melinda is going to do REALLY well...


Yep.. well remember Bo.. Personally I think he should have won. I thought he definitely was more unique, could sing anything, had much more stage presence, and was defintely more polished as Carrie. I think the fact that Bo was so polished from beginning to the end played a part in the finally vote... Carrie should improvement and potential. Bo was already there and I think over the weeks if you don't raise the bar from your level you can lose momentum.

Turns out that Carrie has done very well, Melinda reminds me of the same polish as Bo and I hope that does not result in here not winning because of it. Time will tell but if the past is a indication of the future, Melinda is in trouble if Jordan keeps raising here game.

Then again.. 2nd place may not too bad of a place to be with American Idol. Just ask Kathern and Clay.


----------



## machavez00

All the idols are safe?


----------



## cb7214

machavez00 said:


> All the idols are safe?


that is the most rediculous thing I have heard


----------



## Richard King

I just finished watching it and just about had a heart attack. I agree, this is rediculous. I think Jordin about joined me in the heart attack.


----------



## cb7214

Richard King said:


> I just finished watching it and just about had a heart attack. I agree, this is rediculous. I think Jordin about joined me in the heart attack.


just the delay of the inevitable


----------



## machavez00

I don't think Jordin is in any real danger. All hype


----------



## Chris Blount

Hey, at least the votes are still counted for next weeks show.


----------



## Phil T

Extend the series another week, more ratings $$$


----------



## machavez00

Ryan never said they were the bottom 2. The Bottom 2 will be cut next week


----------



## Radio Enginerd

machavez00 said:


> Ryan never said they were the bottom 2. The Bottom 2 will be cut next week


Yeah, I agree. They played us like a fiddle.

There's NOT A CHANCE Jordan has the lowest amount of votes. That stunt last night may have guaranteed her a spot in the top 2. How so? Simple... the young and ignorant now think she is in the bottom 2. She will have an explosion of votes next week even IF she has a not so good week.

Don't get me wrong, I *love* Jordan, I really do, but I think the producers of Idol did a lousy thing last night.

Last nights Idol made owning a DVR worth it's weight in gold. I watched that entire episode in 5 minutes. Had I watched the entire 2 hours to find out everyone was safe, I would have thrown a shoe at my over priced Plasma.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Radio Enginerd said:


> Last nights Idol made owning a DVR worth it's weight in gold. I watched that entire episode in 5 minutes. Had I watched the entire 2 hours to find out everyone was safe, I would have thrown a show at my over priced Plasma.


Glad I opted to take my family out to dinner after work instead of running home to cook something up so we'd be home for IDOL! My wife and I were both so tired that we figured we weren't going to stay up until 10:00 to see the whole episode anyway, so we went out and had dinner and got home and hit the hay early thinking we'd zip through Idol tonight or tomorrow... (probably tomorrow, cause I'm monopolizing the TV tonight for Sharks v. Red Wings game 1!)..


----------



## Ron Barry

I was not too suprised. about 15 minutes I got feeling that no one was going home. It happend as soon as Phil and Blake were declared safe. I also for some strange reason felt someone from the dead was going to be on the show.. Weird. The other thing I felt short changed on was Bono and how much he was in the show. 

Given it was a charity event, I am torn with the votes. For sure they will not get 70 mill next weeks so the charity show will have a higher weighting on both people that get the boot. 

Be interesting in seeing how it plays out.


----------



## bigshew

What happened to Gwen Stefani? Did I blink and miss her? the promos said she was going to be on.


----------



## Richard King

Goodbye Chris, goodbye Phil in that order. I thought Phil did a good job (but not Chris) and the competition is getting very tough now which is why Phil goes.


----------



## LostBoyinVA

I hope Jordan has the fan base to carry through to next week. This was not her week and she knew it.


----------



## machavez00

LostBoyinVA said:


> I hope Jordan has the fan base to carry through to next week. This was not her week and she knew it.


From gambling911.com:


> Despite a rave performance this week from Lakisha Jones on American Idol, she might become a victim of last week's vote count, estimated to be twice the number of this week. That's because both weeks will be added into the equation and this week's Bon Jovi themed performances may have little impact...unless there is something we do not know.


More *here*

*Dial Idol predictions*


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

This is a tough one to call, for me. Number one, the closer I get to "old age", the worse my memory gets, so I hardly remember last week's performances!

Jordin this week was downright painful, I thought. I'm not sure if it was a really poor choice of songs or if she was gonna be hosed no matter what song she picked... There isn't a Bon Jovi song that's jumping out at me as something she should have done instead, so it may just be that singing a male rock groups songs was not in the cards for her....

If it was based solely on this week, she'd be toast in a bad way... With Chris Richardson right there next to her... I think it could actually be Chris and Lakisha going home this week though...I really didn't like her Fantasia song last week, and this weeks performance was just "OK" for me....

Personally, I'd put Blake #1 and Melinda #2 for this weeks performances. Phil #3, Lakisha #4, Chris #5, Jordin, sadly, #6....

We actually after the show ended replayed Blake's song... my wife and I both really dug that... And we're not necessarily into that beat box style of stuff, but that was HOT, I thought!


----------



## packfan909

Lakisha hit a home run last night. But, I am not sure she did enough to dig out of her hole from last week. Everyone, with the exception of Jordin, was very good. I think Chris was good but not enough as well. Lakisha and Chris are gone this week.

A few songs of Bon Jovi's come to mind and may of been better. "Living in Sin" and "You Can't Go Home" may of worked better. The second being the better of the two since it was song as a duet with a female artist in one version.

pf


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

packfan909 said:


> Lakisha hit a home run last night. But, I am not sure she did enough to dig out of her hole from last week. Everyone, with the exception of Jordin, was very good. I think Chris was good but not enough as well. Lakisha and Chris are gone this week.
> 
> A few songs of Bon Jovi's come to mind and may of been better. "Living in Sin" and "You Can't Go Home" may of worked better. The second being the better of the two since it was song as a duet with a female artist in one version.
> 
> pf


I hadn't thought of "you can't go home". Jen Nettles was the female he did the duet with (from the country group, Sugerland). I think you're right that probably would have fit Jordin pretty well... Shame on me for not remembering that Bon Jovi song!

Good call, pf...


----------



## Ron Barry

Well I think Lakisha did bring it last night. Also thing American Idol does not want here going. She seemed to get a bit more airtime. Perhaps I should have voted because she does deserve to day. 

My order for last night

Melinda
Lakisha
Blake (Love his mix, but felt his voice cracked a number of times)
Phil
Chris
Jordan

Jorden had a WOW performance last week and this week was a complete dude. Don't see here going though. Melinda I think this week showed why she is the front runner. Vocally nobody could touch her. From the moment here mouth opened you know she nailed it. One thing that happen Last night. Melinda showed that she can sing anything. Jordan showed she can't. I think this will help in the finals if those are the final two. 

Blakes was very cool. Originally. Vocals were not the best though and they cracked. I still really enjoyed it. 

Phil, It has improved... Still don't see anything unique. 

Chris.. Sang it well. but when you compare it to Daughtry in my mind there is no comparison and it shows the difference... Daughtry had passion and drive when he sang songs. He seemed natural. For Chris, the stage does not seem like a natural place and I don't feel the believability when he sings. It just seems to sing the song.. not feel the song. Phil as the same problem. This is what I think separates the gifted from the singers. 

Lakisha may go home... I hope she does not and personally my pick for 2 to take a hike is Phil and Chris though I don't it will work out that way.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Ron Barry said:


> Well I think Lakisha did bring it last night. Also thing American Idol does not want here going. She seemed to get a bit more airtime. Perhaps I should have voted because she does deserve to day.
> 
> My order for last night
> 
> Melinda
> Lakisha
> Blake (Love his mix, but felt his voice cracked a number of times)
> Phil
> Chris
> Jordan
> 
> Jorden had a WOW performance last week and this week was a complete dude. Don't see here going though. Melinda I think this week showed why she is the front runner. Vocally nobody could touch her. From the moment here mouth opened you know she nailed it. One thing that happen Last night. Melinda showed that she can sing anything. Jordan showed she can't. I think this will help in the finals if those are the final two.
> 
> Blakes was very cool. Originally. Vocals were not the best though and they cracked. I still really enjoyed it.
> 
> Phil, It has improved... Still don't see anything unique.
> 
> Chris.. Sang it well. but when you compare it to Daughtry in my mind there is no comparison and it shows the difference... Daughtry had passion and drive when he sang songs. He seemed natural. For Chris, the stage does not seem like a natural place and I don't feel the believability when he sings. It just seems to sing the song.. not feel the song. Phil as the same problem. This is what I think separates the gifted from the singers.
> 
> Lakisha may go home... I hope she does not and personally my pick for 2 to take a hike is Phil and Chris though I don't it will work out that way.


Agree with you 100% that the vocals on Blake were not as good as some of the others... I've said before that I don't think Blake, vocally, can hold a candle to the ladies in this year's competition. Last night, though, is EXACTLY the reason why he's going to do well... His willingness to take a song that alot of people know and don't want messed with and go WAAAY out on a limb with that arrangement! That's what he brings to this competition. Vocally not as strong as the others, but you know his concert would be a TOTAL blast, and the sound guys in the studio can hide alot of vocal deficiencies... Look at Bucky Covington from last year - he's actually having a decent run of it in the country music scene, and I thought he was HORRIBLE last year!!

Phil has vastly improved, but as you said, still nothing to make you go "WOW"...

I think you're probably right that Phil and Chris are the 2 who *should* go home... but, it's just so hard to tell with the 2 weeks worth of votes, and last week being "charity week" brought in ALOT of extra votes, which could possibly skew the results.... And I think Lakisha has a pretty big hole to dig out of from last week!


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I went "Wow" after Phil sang last night, just like I did during Country night. I thought he was brilliant last night. Blake was brilliant. Melinda was good, Lakisha was OK, Chris did better than I thought he would, but I was still bored to tears by it, and Jordin was terrible.


----------



## Richard King

This is VERY tough, but my order for last night would be:
1. Melinda. I have to go with her because she showed amazing versatility, right from that first note last night. A great performance for a non "rock star". She was out of her element about as far as she could possibly have been and still pulled it off.
2. Blake. Great originality. He is growing on me on a weekly basis and for me is the biggest surprise of the bunch.
3. Lakisha. Another strong performance showing her versitility out of her element.
4. Phil. Good performance, I just don't think he has the following to pass on.
5. Jordin. Obviously out of her element and unable to have the versitilty that other have had when out of their element, either tonight or in previous weeks. I think she has enough fans to make the cut tonight though.
6. Chris. Not a good performance. He is obviously the weakest of the bunch at this point.


----------



## machavez00

Bye Chris and Phil!


----------



## bobsupra

Bee Gees next week? Give me a break. When is the Beatles songbook?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

bobsupra said:


> Bee Gees next week? Give me a break. When is the Beatles songbook?


Two weeks ago, I think, was the British Invasion week. Since there were ZERO Beatles songs sung, one can only assume that they were unable to get ANY licensing rights to Beatles songs.

And it's not just Beatles songs.... I know that Kelly Clarkson for a long time wouldn't let her songs be performed on Idol. I don't know if she changed her stance on that or not - I think I might have heard some of her stuff on the audition shows... There are some others as well which elude me (it is, after all, only 5:45 AM here). More than once they've had a theme and thought to myself "Why didn't anyone do X", only to find out after the fact that "X" wouldn't allow their songs on idol...


----------



## Richard King

bobsupra said:


> Bee Gees next week? Give me a break. When is the Beatles songbook?


I really doubt that they could get Paul or Ringo to show up on the show. That would be interesting though. Talk about a wide ranging songbook.


----------



## Richard King

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Two weeks ago, I think, was the British Invasion week. Since there were ZERO Beatles songs sung, one can only assume that they were unable to get ANY licensing rights to Beatles songs.


If that's the case, blame Michael Jackson. I would think that he needs the money enough that he would do anything now for a buck or two.


----------



## machavez00

Taylor Hicks did a Beatles song last year("Something"). It was during Billboard week and the Beatles had a re-release on the charts


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

machavez00 said:


> Taylor Hicks did a Beatles song last year("Something"). It was during Billboard week and the Beatles had a re-release on the charts


Interesting.... I vaguely remember Taylor doing that now that you mention it...

I'm not sure what the deal is then.... No licensing was the best we could come up with... I mean, seriously, how could you do a "british invasion" week and not a single person came up with a Beatles song! They were the biggest of the big! We just figured that they must not have had beatles songs available...???


----------



## Richard King

If I recall correctly, "Something" was written by George Harrison, not Lennon/McCartney. I wonder if George's songs were not part of Northern Songs Ltd, Lennon/McCartney's publishing arm which is controlled by MJ now.


----------



## guzmania

'To Love Somebody" (Please let it be Jordin.)

If I was one of those kids that would be the song I'd choose. The ONLY Beegees song AFAIC.

When does the "women don't vote for women" vote kick in? This week I think, and next week too.


----------



## bobsupra

Well, the wonders of the net...

"American Idol received permission to use The Beatles' famed songbook as the basis for one of its sixth season music-genre theme weeks, but due to an inability to find a proper mentor, the show's sixth reason finalists won't be performing any songs from the best-selling and most critically acclaimed band of the 20th century. 
...
"We were in dialogue with them this year as part of one of the genres. The problem we found -- or the problem we've had, obviously -- is that we need a mentor who's up to the job," Idol executive producer Ken Warwick explained Warwick during a Wednesday conference call with reporters. "We were after [Beatles producer] George Martin, and his schedule unfortunately... we tried every which way. We had permission from the record company, we just couldn't get George." 
...
"[McCartney's] a nice guy. He doesn't like Simon saying, 'You're horrible. You're the worst I ever heard. You shouldn't be singing,'" said Warwick. "So the chances of Paul coming on the show were pretty slim." 
...
http://www.realitytvworld.com/news/...plains-why-beatles-week-didnt-happen-5042.php


----------



## guzmania

Also his X was performing in the next studio which shares a hallway. DWTS and Idol are neighbors on Tuesdays. Maybe next year???


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

guzmania said:


> Also his X was performing in the next studio which shares a hallway. DWTS and Idol are neighbors on Tuesdays. Maybe next year???


THe article there is saying that maybe next year they'll have a Beatles week with George Martin as the mentor.... We can hope!


----------



## Richard King

guzmania said:


> 'To Love Somebody" (Please let it be Jordin.)
> 
> If I was one of those kids that would be the song I'd choose. The ONLY Beegees song AFAIC.
> 
> When does the "women don't vote for women" vote kick in? This week I think, and next week too.


So, is that a guest pass or a work pass or is that the "entrance ticket" for the audience?


----------



## guzmania

Work pass for last week. They change it for every show. Finishing my 6th season in 2 weeks when the strike out for the Kodak.


----------



## Richard King

Good deal. What do you do? I may have a former customer/friend that you may know who has put in some time out there doing sound for many of the awards shows.


----------



## guzmania

I am what people think of as the chief engineer. Technical Maintenance Supervisor for the building. I work for CBS at Television City, where we do the Idol show (when it is in a TV Studio). We also do DWTS. Studio 36 for Idol, Studio 46 for DWTS.

Who's your friend?


----------



## Richard King

Rob "Cubby" Colby. I haven't seen him in years, but he is quite an active sound engineer for internationally known bands and for awards shows both here and internationally. Here's his rarely updated website. http://members.aol.com/cubtones/


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Richard King said:


> If I recall correctly, "Something" was written by George Harrison, not Lennon/McCartney. I wonder if George's songs were not part of Northern Songs Ltd, Lennon/McCartney's publishing arm which is controlled by MJ now.


I think you're on to something with this...


----------



## Ron Barry

Well I was glad to see Chris and Phil to be the ones to go. Bit surprised, but I think it was the best choice. Good final 4 and it should be interesting who becomes the final 2. Dolittle and who else. My guess is Jorden with Blake dark horse. Lakisha is a long shot but personally I think this is the correct final 4 and I have not seen that happen in a while.


----------



## bobsupra

You're right, Ron. I agree with the final four, and for once, actually care about the outcome. My only hope is for some flexibility and allowances for style in song intrepretation. The Bee Gees still bother me for tomorrow, and sometimes I get the feeling the producers are stuck in the '70's to '80's timewarp...there was music before and after. But the final four are good....just let them sing.


----------



## Richard King

I have a feeling the final two will be Melinda (obviously) and Blake. I really wouldn't have given him much of a chance at the start of the contest, but he has improved with each week from the top 12. He's been able to work his "style" into songs better than any of the others and certainly has a unique style.


----------



## machavez00

Richard King said:


> I have a feeling the final two will be Melinda (obviously) and Blake. I really wouldn't have given him much of a chance at the start of the contest, but he has improved with each week from the top 12. He's been able to work his "style" into songs better than any of the others and certainly has a unique style.


I think the the Final Two will be Melinda and Jordin. Jordin will be getting a lot of votes because she has more of the over all "package". Melinda can sing, no doubt about it. If both perform at their best Jordin will win unless she drops another bomb and I don't think she will make another bad song choice again(I hope).


----------



## bobsupra

Big yawn tonight. It was the songbook.


----------



## machavez00

guzmania said:


> 'To Love Somebody" (Please let it be Jordin.)
> 
> If I was one of those kids that would be the song I'd choose. The ONLY Beegees song AFAIC.
> 
> When does the "women don't vote for women" vote kick in? This week I think, and next week too.


It was, and she did awesome


----------



## TNGTony

After tonight's performances, I KNOW Melinda should be the winner... She is the best! I also know that Blake should be the one leaving us tomorrow. Jordin was okay, but her song choices were off. She did a better job with the second tune than the judges gave her credit. But I thought Lakisha, was better overall especially with her second song!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

I had hoped to log on this morning and say Blake and Melinda should be the final two.... That didn't work out so well for me, I guess. My wife and I both really dig Blake, but he wasn't very good last night at all...

Personally, I think they should just skip the stupid finale pomp & circumstance and give the title to Melinda and send the other 3 packing!

I think Jordin should go into the final 2 with Melinda, although I don't really care for her all that much. Between Blake, Melinda, & Jordin... I think Jordin has probably been the best... as much as it pains me to say it cause I really wanted to see Blake in the final two... 

Lakisha just bugs me. And I figured out what part of it is with her. She NEVER takes the advice of the "mentor". I noticed it first with Tony Bennett, where he told her not to do the little funky run at the end of the song, but to end it with the big note... and she put the run in. Last night, on both songs, Barry Gibb gave her recommendations, which she promptly ignored... The second recommendation, I could understand ignoring - saving the key change to the second chorus rather than the first... build up the anticipation, finish big... OK... fine. But the first one, when he recommended she sing the melody up where it was written, and she came out back down in her lower register just killed me... #1, I don't think her voice is all that pleasant in her lower register. #2, Barry Gibb doesn' thave 7 grammy's because he's an idiot...

On a completely different note... Barry Gibb looked pretty worked. I haven't seen him in a while, and I was surprised how old he looks... Last time I saw him, you could tell he had some mileage on him, but he still looked pretty good... Last night, I thought he's starting to look his age...


----------



## Richard King

Last night I feel that Jordin did a better job than Blake, but then, so did everyone else. Blake should be the one to go, but I don't think he will. If I had to rank them last night, I would go Melinda, Jordin, Lakisha and Blake. It was actually close between Melinda and Jordin. I really didn't like any of the performances though. I think that Lakisha goes home tonight.



> I was surprised how old he looks..... Last night, I thought he's starting to look his age


That happens to us all eventually.


----------



## MikeW

I see Lakisha leaving tonight. Blake will go next, then Melinda will beat Jordin.


----------



## Ron Barry

Lakisha and Blake are definitely on the block tonight. I have to say... down to the final four and you have Gibb night. Give me a break... very limited in terms of variety.. I believe at this point you want to open it up and let they WOW the people if they can. 

I do think Melinda's second song showed once again why she is the front runner. Top notch.... 

My guess is Lakisha... But I hope it is blake leaving the diva's as the final 3. Lakisha definitely has problems with song choice, however, here second song was very good. Blake had a very dull night and if anyone should have shined given the content it should have been him.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

I agree with you Ron, that there is limited variety with a BeeGees/Barry Gibb night, as far as the style goes, but that's a pretty big song book to choose from when you think of not only songs the BeeGees performed, but songs that Barry has written and performed since then.... Stylistcally there's all pretty similar, but with a library of works that large, the contestants should have been able to pick some songs better suited to their styles...

Blake had a golden opportunity last night with "dance music" that he could have really had a good time with, and I think he blew it... I personally thought both performances were mediocre to average...


----------



## machavez00

So Long Kiki. If she only listened to the mentors


----------



## machavez00

MikeW said:


> I see Lakisha leaving tonight. Blake will go next, then Melinda will beat Jordin.


Don't underestimate the "Dirty Old Man" vote


----------



## Richard King

Goodbye Blake. All made great performances tonight though.


----------



## bobsupra

I agree Richard. Good work done by all, and I thought Blake did well in his middle and last song. But Ms. Doolittle, again, proved she can do no wrong. Her ability to take on Tina, with attitude, was simply outstanding. Game over.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Absolutely agree with you Richard and bob....

I LOVE Blake - his style & music choice is right up my alley as a 30 year old living in a town where Blake's "outrageous" style would be considered really mellow! However, of the three performing last night, he was clearly the weakest!

I personally don't care for Jordin still, but, she deserves a spot in the final 2.

So long, Blake... can't wait till your CD hits the shelves in stores.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Absolutely agree with you Richard and bob....
> 
> I LOVE Blake - his style & music choice is right up my alley as a 30 year old living in a town where Blake's "outrageous" style would be considered really mellow! However, of the three performing last night, he was clearly the weakest!
> 
> I personally don't care for Jordin still, but, she deserves a spot in the final 2.
> 
> So long, Blake... can't wait till your CD hits the shelves in stores.


And I'll get in line here and add a +4.

Agree with you guys 100%. They're all VERY talented but in different ways so imagine, like in past seasons, we'll see at least 3 singles get radio play in the next few months from each of the top 3.

My favorite highlight from last night: Watching Blake beat box with Sir Mix A Lot.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Remember the best singer does not always move on. I think Blake will move on.


----------



## Richard King

> I LOVE Blake - his style & music choice is right up my alley as a 30 year old


He's also very talented according to this 57 year old geezer. Well done Blake.


----------



## machavez00

BMoreRavens said:


> Remember the best singer does not always move on. I think Blake will move on.


Don't be surprised if Malinda goes. Many see the fact that Malinda already is a professional singer and it will work against her. Stranger things have happened


----------



## TNGTony

Tough choice for me. I loved all the performances though I did not like some of the songs. Blake is a different kind of singer than the other two. His voice is not a booming commanding voice so he was lost in the volume and timber wars last night. But the voice was a match for the type of stuff he was singing. His rendition of "Roxanne" was excellent! Unfortunately his back-up singers and the audio guy having the backups so loud killed the song for me. It wasn't blakes fault, but it will hurt him.

So after saying all that... I think Blake is gone and we're off to the Diva Finals. 

For those who follow this, Dial Idol (which has been less than accurate this year) has this too close to call. They have Melinda with the highest score. Jordin next and Blake last.

So we'll have to wait and see. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## machavez00

TNGTony said:


> Tough choice for me. I loved all the performances though I did not like some of the songs. Blake is a different kind of singer than the other two. His voice is not a booming commanding voice so he was lost in the volume and timber wars last night. But the voice was a match for the type of stuff he was singing. His rendition of "Roxanne" was excellent! Unfortunately his back-up singers and the audio guy having the backups so loud killed the song for me. It wasn't blakes fault, but it will hurt him.
> 
> So after saying all that... I think Blake is gone and we're off to the Diva Finals.
> 
> For those who follow this, Dial Idol (which has been less than accurate this year) has this too close to call. They have Melinda with the highest score. Jordin next and Blake last.
> 
> So we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


I had to turned up the center channel volume for all three.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

machavez00 said:


> Don't be surprised if Malinda goes. Many see the fact that Malinda already is a professional singer and it will work against her. Stranger things have happened


And, in many ways, thats not necessarily a bad thing.... We've had 5 Idol winners so far - Kelly Clarkson, Ruben Studdard, Fantasia Barrino, Carrie Underwood, and Taylor Hicks....

Ruben, Fantasia and Taylor have not seen a ton of success commercially (I realize Fantasia is going to star in the Color Purple, but I'm thinking strictly recording career here). And Kelly took several years to really get the ball rolling with her career...

You're seeing non-winners with as much, or more success, than winners... Clay Aiken, Jennifer Hudson, Eliot Yamin, Chris Daughtry... Kellie Pickler and Bucky Covington, as bad as they were on Idol, are actually doing pretty well on the country charts... both getting a fair amount of play on XM, and Kellie's "red high heels" video getting play on CMT... Tamyra gray went on to TV success and I believe is compiling quite a list of songwriting credits...

All in all, the best singer may not win Idol every year, but the best singers do win, in the long run, thanks to the exposure idol gives them.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

machavez00 said:


> I had to turned up the center channel volume for all three.


So it's not my 5.1 system. Often I think the DD mix is lacking in the center channel. Sad to say I used to enjoy the performances more when I didn't have DD.


----------



## Ron Barry

I would say Melinda, Jordan and Blake. However I would not be suprised if Blake ended up in the top two. Jordan and Melinda are similar in style. Blake is a lot different so you might see a vote split causing Blake to get the node. 

Personally Melinda showed last night why she should win. Here whitney song was a WOW one for me and the other two songs she sang showed that she is in a league all by herself. If she does not make the final two, it will be a shame and a let down.


----------



## Richard King

> Jordan and Melinda are similar in style. Blake is a lot different so you might see a vote split causing Blake to get the node.


That's the biggest hope that Blake can have for the vote. Split the vote three ways and Blake just might pull it off, being the only one with his type of style. It should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## machavez00

machavez00 said:


> Don't be surprised if Malinda goes. Many see the fact that Malinda already is a professional singer and it will work against her. Stranger things have happened


I told ya!


----------



## bobsupra

This is so wrong.


----------



## Richard King

Amazing. Credibility is down the tubes.


----------



## machavez00

Richard King said:


> Amazing. Credibility is down the tubes.


The best doesn't always win, Taylor Hicks for example. Many think Clay should have won instead of Reuben). I think Fantasia is annoying(yeah yeah, yeah yeah, yeah yeah), Diana Digarmo should have won. Tamyra Grey against Kelly Clarkson would have been tough.


----------



## TNGTony

I am still in shock about Malinda. No way.... NO FRIGGIN WAY! Well. At least I don't have to worry about watching the finale or figuring out how to get both Lost and Idol in next week.

I'm done for the season with this show.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Ron Barry

Well I would agree with Taylor and Clay, thought I think Ruban and Clay was close and it did not really bother me. 

Diana vs. Fantasia.. Sorry but have to disagree and it is not even close. That one was an easy one to call for me.

When I saw Jorden get picked first I knew what was coming next.... Sucks..... Not sure what to think except vote split, but still sucks and really takes away from the final....

Really sucks!!


----------



## MikeW

I felt sorry for Blake. Probably the greatest moment of his life while he stands on stage knowing he's going to the finals while he listens to the crowd boo the decision. He handled himself admirably in the situation.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

I had to work late so I haven't actually seen the deed get done, but I have to admit I am a little surprised that Melinda was the one to be shown the door. There was alot of chatter about people being down on her because she was already a "professional", but everyone knew about her career to this point, including the powers that be on the show, so if they're good with it, I don't really see what the problem is...

I'll probably watch next week just to see if by some miracle Blake can eek one out...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

The problem with A.I. is that singing is only half of what it takes to win. It is probably even less then that when it comes to the final three. It is a popularity contest. Blake I think is a good singer not the best but I picked him to win it all back during the tryouts because I knew people would like him. Now he is only one show away from winning it.


----------



## mxd

Melinda was by FAR the most talented.

Did anyone notice, during the performances on Tuesday, that Blake had an echo or reverb on his mic? I thought that was what they do for karoke when someone can't sing. Doesn't seem exactly fair IMO, but I have never liked him from day one.
GO JORDIN!


----------



## Radio Enginerd

BMoreRavens said:


> The problem with A.I. is that singing is only half of what it takes to win. It is probably even less then that when it comes to the final three. It is a popularity contest. Blake I think is a good singer not the best but I picked him to win it all back during the tryouts because I knew people would like him. Now he is only one show away from winning it.


Conspiracy Theory #1: The producers of A.I. want Jordin to be the winner.

Anyone vs Melinda = Melinda Winner
Blake vs Jordin = Jordin Winner

Plus it makes for good TV, good water cooler chats the next day and most of all GOOD RATINGS! 

Melinda is by far one of the most talent (if not the most talented) singer A.I. has ever seen.


----------



## guzmania

Sorry about Melinda. But the voters are young. The voters have pink cell phones. From day-one I had an idea that the dancing :stickman: and the beatboxing would translate to a finals berth on teen steam alone. Jordin has been my favorite but I got Melinda too. Just from a vocal performance aspect they should be duking it out:box: . I think Blake is the most savvy music-wise but he is also the guy who needs gimicks the most. If his gimicks are really good he could spin this thing his way no question. Jordin's performance picks and the decisions she makes about stylization and stage movement and hair and clothes are all important. The amount of pressure on a 17 year old (who still had to go to school every day along with the other demands on her time) may catch up to her but I think she is Clarkson and Underwood capable. Defining moments for both contestants. A horserace, and that's why people watch.


----------



## Ron Barry

I am sure that is way some will watch. I am right not deciding if I will. Personally I wanted to see what Melinda would do in the finals and in my opinion she is so far above the other two that it is a real let down that she will not be taking the stage.

The other thing that bothers me... hmm 60 million votes. That is a huge number and makes me wonder if they really do get a big surge at this point and is this surge auto dialer based of fan based. 

Still annoyed and still deciding if it is worth my time to watch.... I don't think they will fix the voting issues because to the producers the higher the number the better but I really think they need to find a way to limit the number of votes a location can do. Not saying it had any effect on the finals vote, but I know it did effect the Sanjia debacle and needs addressing.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

guzmania said:


> Sorry about Melinda. But the voters are young. The voters have pink cell phones. .


Hey... I have a pick cell phone! I stole it from my wife! 

Seriously though, you're right.... I think the average voter is like 12 1/2, and the Jordin/Blake matchup is the battle of the cool kids... Melinda is the most talented, but she's older, and in a contest where popularity is every bit as important as talent, she probably goes out 9 times out of 10!

I think the other thing that hurts Melinda is that she never really improved from week to week. She was just consistently the best performer. Blake you saw in the last few weeks really step out and try some innovative things - more so than the first several weeks... Jordin improved for the first several weeks, then had a couple of rough weeks, and I think this week was pretty good overall again... The fact that Melinda comes out with an A/A- performance time, after time, after time, she kind of gets taken for granted and an A performance turns into a "ho-hum" performance...


----------



## Richard King

> I think the other thing that hurts Melinda is that she never really improved from week to week.


I disagree with this. I had her from the beginning in the mold of Gladys Knight and Aretha Franklin (not a bad mold at all). The last few weeks she really reached out in the rock field and I was impressed by the change (not that I wasn't impressed before if you hadn't noticed  ). I really think that she should have been the one to win and is head and shoulders above all of the rest of the previous competition and the remaining two. She has not only reached out material wise, but has improved 100% in her delivery and performance.



> Did anyone notice, during the performances on Tuesday, that Blake had an echo or reverb on his mic?


This is done with every singer. On Roxanne the effect was very much out front, but that's the way Sting did it also. I agree somewhat that the mix of reberb/delay to live signal (called wet/dry mix) was a bit high though. The second song was much more of a dryer mix and probably a bit better. The third song was more dry than wet and gave more of a realistic impression of his voice. I suspect that the contestants have a very large input into such decisions during rehersals. With today's mixing consoles the mix is stored in memory and only very minor adjustments need to be made during the performances.


----------



## Richard King

By the way. Since my favorite right from the start is now gone  I am going to pick Blake to win the prize.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Richard King said:


> I disagree with this. I had her from the beginning in the mold of Gladys Knight and Aretha Franklin (not a bad mold at all). The last few weeks she really reached out in the rock field and I was impressed by the change (not that I wasn't impressed before if you hadn't noticed  ). I really think that she should have been the one to win and is head and shoulders above all of the rest of the previous competition and the remaining two. She has not only reached out material wise, but has improved 100% in her delivery and performance.


I don't disagree that she reached out into some new genres that she certainly wasn't comfortable with... She proved week after week that she can sing ANYTHING, while the others have proved on multiple occasions that they can't do the same...

She absolutely should have won... but the fact that she probably was the best each and every week makes it easy to take her talent for granted...

And, for the record, I'm also on the Blake bandwagon now! I've really liked him from the start but thought all along Melinda should get the trophy... since she's gone, I'm pulling for Blake!


----------



## guzmania

Ron Barry said:


> The other thing that bothers me... hmm 60 million votes. That is a huge number and makes me wonder if they really do get a big surge at this point and is this surge auto dialer based of fan based.
> 
> Still annoyed and still deciding if it is worth my time to watch.... I don't think they will fix the voting issues because to the producers the higher the number the better but I really think they need to find a way to limit the number of votes a location can do. Not saying it had any effect on the finals vote, but I know it did effect the Sanjia debacle and needs addressing.


Well there is a boiler plate disclaimer about automated voting and the producers right to discard those votes which is shown for a 1/2 second or so at the end of every show. It was happening in season one or two. This is how it was addressed by the producers. Do they discard the automated votes? I don't know. Vote tallies have never been given. Rarely discussed except in ranges of percentages. Total votes yes, a person's total never. I don't think there are any laws that could even be broken if the voting was manipulated to their perceived advantage. The vote is not independently audited ala the Acadamy Awards.

This #3 toss every year is the trickiest. There is a complacency that hurts the annointed one. If the vote was held again that might change.

Here's the real *deal* with the phone voting. A certain prime time game show holds a contest that gives away ten thousand dollars a week. Call in and pay to play. The last number I heard for the amount of revenue it had raised for the producers was *Sixty Million Dollars*. It's all about getting everyone watching to send you a dollar. They hardly need advertisers if we're going to pay to play.


----------



## Richard King

Jordin wins.


----------



## Ron Barry

No doubt.... I have to say.. I was disappointed in last seasons finally and I am disappointed in this years. The winning song that they both had to sing was custom made for Jordan and a real bummer for Blake.

I originally was not going to watch but figured might as well close it out. Really annoys me when they kept driving the point that it is a singing contest first and foremost. Hmmmm Wonder what Chris, Melinda, Kathereen, Jennifer and Bo think about every time they hear that line. 

Well Off to "on the lot" and Pirate Master..


----------



## waynebtx

Based on last night Jordan wins


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

After watching religiously every episode this season, we actually ended up skipping the Finale! NCIS was on and the wife wanted to watch that instead, and got no arguments from me. Besides, the Giants had their new phenom, Tim Lincecum, pitching, so I had to catch as much of the game as possible as well... So Idol lost out in our house!


----------



## Chris Blount

Ron Barry said:


> No doubt.... I have to say.. I was disappointed in last seasons finally and I am disappointed in this years. The winning song that they both had to sing was custom made for Jordan and a real bummer for Blake.


Agree. That song is really made for Jordan. I would be surprised if Blake wins.

Another thing is that if Jordan faked that cry at the end of the song, brilliant idea! Either way, faked or not, that probably bought her the votes to put her over the top.


----------



## machavez00

Jordin Sparks: American Idol 2007!


----------



## Richard King

Thanks, my recording shut off before the winner was announced.  :lol:


----------



## dafreeds

Does anyone know where EXACTLY to see the end of the finale from the web??? I need to find the last few minutes that the DVR chopped off.


----------



## TNGTony

dafreeds said:


> Does anyone know where EXACTLY to see the end of the finale from the web??? I need to find the last few minutes that the DVR chopped off.


From the other thread on the subject:






I hear it was a nice show. Didn't watch any of it except this part. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Ron Barry

Well one line... If they didn't jump the shark last season.. I think they did this one... 

Night!


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Richard King said:


> Thanks, my recording shut off before the winner was announced.  :lol:


Yeah that was a shame.

Being on the west coast I thank all you fine folks for allowing me to see the end. After the numerous Fox bashing posts on the board, I picked up on that Fox had run waaaayyyyy over and that my HR-20 was going to cut off the winner.

I love how people use that as a reason to gripe about the HR-20.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Radio Enginerd said:


> Yeah that was a shame.
> 
> Being on the west coast I thank all you fine folks for allowing me to see the end. After the numerous Fox bashing posts on the board, I picked up on that Fox had run waaaayyyyy over and that my HR-20 was going to cut off the winner.
> 
> I love how people use that as a reason to gripe about the HR-20.


We were over at my parents house last night watching idol - they get the east coast feed. When it cut off, my mom kind of got "the look" and told my dad "You need to fix this thing so it doesn't cut off the end of shows anymore!" (They've had the HR20 about 2 weeks now, and mom doesn't do change well!)

Fortunately, since I knew the ending was going to get whacked, I turned on the HR20 before bed and padded the recording by 30 minutes, so I can now watch the last couple of minutes!

Overall, I thought last night was decent. I mostly dug the Sgt Peppers medly - though I didn't really like Kelly Clarkson's part, but the other winners were all pretty good.

I thought that having Melinda do a number with the Winans was kind of a mistake... After hearing her, Jordin just seems really amateur to me... Of course, admittedly, I've never been a big Jordin fany anyway, but... I just think Melinda is head and shoulders above the rest - though probably not as "marketing friendly" as the other two, who are young, hip, good looking... They'll sell across a broad spectrum of consumers....

I'll watch next season's auditions, because the bad singers always tickle my funny bone... but I'm not sure if I'll watch the rest of the season... This seasons outcome kind of sours me on idol a little bit.... Though, the Sanjaya factor plays into it as well... old wounds were opened last night watching him on stage again...


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I thought that having Melinda do a number with the Winans was kind of a mistake... After hearing her, Jordin just seems really amateur to me... Of course, admittedly, I've never been a big Jordin fany anyway, but... I just think Melinda is head and shoulders above the rest - though probably not as "marketing friendly" as the other two, who are young, hip, good looking... They'll sell across a broad spectrum of consumers...


I, like you, thought Melinda's number shined last night and it was clear (once again) that she was the best singer Idol has seen in it's history. Jordin seems sweet as a button and I'm sure she'll have a great career. Record companies probably prefer Jordin since she's young and malleable.

I really enjoyed Blake and Grand Master Flash. He was in his element. Being a fan of that kind of stuff in my teens, I REALLY enjoyed it!


----------



## Chris Blount

Ron Barry said:


> Well one line... If they didn't jump the shark last season.. I think they did this one...
> 
> Night!


I agree. This season was sort of uneventful. The finale was just OK.

Even though they had past idol winners on, I was expecting a big headliner at the end of the show. Last year they had Prince. What happened this year??? It's like they couldn't get anyone really big so they did what they could.

What's up with Kelly Clarkson? Man, did she put on a few pounds.

I did think the end was good. When Jordon won and sang her final song, it reminded me a lot of when Kelly won in season 1. Very emotional and a good cap on the evening.

As I said, overall I think the finale was just OK. Not great but not bad either. It's getting rather cookie cutter though. Predictable and sort of dumb in a few spots.

I will still watch next year but I think overall the show has lost it's momentum. It's all downhill from here.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Chris Blount said:


> I did think the end was good. When Jordon won and sang her final song, it reminded me a lot of when Kelly won in season 1. Very emotional and a good cap on the evening.


It did have a certain season 1 magic at the end but I'm in agreement with you Chris, overall pretty uneventful.


----------



## machavez00

Chris Blount said:


> I
> 
> What's up with Kelly Clarkson? Man, did she put on a few pounds.


Nah, she has always been that big. I was watching Idol rewind and she was big then. Lotsa junk in the trunk! I guess she has decided to embrace it instead of hiding it.


----------



## BobbySteelz

She kinda has a pear shaped body, but she probably has put on a few pounds. I'm still trying to get that bette midler performance scraped out of my brain. What on earth was that.


----------



## machavez00

BobbySteelz said:


> She kinda has a pear shaped body, but she probably has put on a few pounds. I'm still trying to get that bette midler performance scraped out of my brain. What on earth was that.


I was thinking the same thing. Bette was out of sync or off key.


----------



## Ron Barry

I have to agree.. But I also thought the Tuesday show was flat too. They big final song usually gets some additional flash and it was missing. I do like that they have both singers sing the same song for comparison, hmmm they did not do it last season with Taylor and Kathereen. I wonder way? Personally I think there is a lot of tweaking in hopes to sway thing the direction they want them to be, but that is my opinion and I have no proof. 

The Sanjai thing I found totally annoying. Give me a break.. The intro music from 2001, the blowing air, the crying girl (By the way cried will all the idols), the lousy song etc. Way give him any more air time... It also seems to me that he was always positioned in the shot when on stage and he and Haley got a lot more solo bits in the group songs which personally I found annoying.

Well Sanjia definitely gave me the yuck feel and on top having to see Taylor facial experession just drove me up the wall. I know he won, but he already ruined "In the Ghetto" for me... I really don't needi him ruining more songs I have grown to appreciate over the years. Sorry.. Last night... Both him and Sanjia put the exclamation mark on the issues AI faces. 

But like other reality shows, the producers will not address the issues because they think things are going fine. Personally to me, they need to turn it back into the direction of a singing contest and minimize the side show portion that seems to be taking more and more of the show's time. 

One good piece of news out this morning. The numbers watching the final show dropped by 6 million from last year. Which I find contradictory to the record 74 million votes cast. Less people watching, but more votes.. Hmmmmm If that does not tell you something, I am not sure what does. My gut tells me that would not have been the case if it was a Melinda vs. Jordan, but that final was taken out of our hands. 

Personally.. I am looking forward to seeing what Melinda, Blake, and Jordan do. The rest... Well they get the tour, some will make albums, and maybe there is a gem in the group I don't see. Well possible Lakisha based on her first performance of the season, but other than that I don't see the rest doing much (Ofcourse I can be totally wrong and most likely am).  

AI took a huge creditability hit this season.. Question is.. Will they realize it and make adjustments or just feel that numbers are rising so no need to touch the formula. 

Well seasons over.. Nice talking it up with everyone. Cheers.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

machavez00 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Bette was out of sync or off key.


+1

She was terrible...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Ron Barry said:


> Personally.. I am looking forward to seeing what Melinda, Blake, and Jordan do. The rest... Well they get the tour, some will make albums, and maybe there is a gem in the group I don't see. Well possible Lakisha based on her first performance of the season, but other than that I don't see the rest doing much (Ofcourse I can be totally wrong and most likely am).


I think Lakisha can probably have a pretty good recording career. She has the talent, and in the studio a producer can work with her to kind of reign her in so she isn't screeching, and she could make a really good album.

As an aside on Lakisha - I was watching on TVGuide channel the Idol Red Carpet... Part of what made Lakisha attractive as an idol at first was the fact that she was so humble, and even seemed a bit naive... On the red carpet last night, they asked her how she was and she's going on about how she's in her such-and-such dress and walking down the red carpet and ... it was just so "hollywood"... so different from the Lakisha we saw in the auditions crying with her little girl because this was her big chance....

I think I agree with you though that most of the others won't do a whole lot. They may (or may not) release an album, but I don't see HUGE successes there...

To me, Gina might be the gem in the group... she's got a style of music right up her alley that isn't oozing with a ton of female talent, so if she can get some good songs and put out a well produced album, I think she might surprise some folks with some decent success..

I think though that down the road, Lakisha, Melinda, Jordin, and Blake are the 4 most likely to have a good run of it....


----------



## BobbySteelz

Yeah I can't say I'm really a fan of the show. My gf is a devotee, and I just sit there my laptop open and humor her interest in the show. However, last year was definitely more interesting. It seemed like this season was more about star power and less about the actual competition. Maybe fox is desperate for ratings.


----------



## machavez00

EP is now available for download from various sites


----------



## machavez00

latest pic from from website. It looks like she has lost weight.


----------



## machavez00




----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Blake Lewis first single is now available.

You can hear it in its entireity on his myspace page:
http://www.myspace.com/blakelewis

Overall... eh... OK. I liked Blake on idol, but this song isn't my favorite. Not as much beatboxing as I would have liked.. but, it's "OK"....

I'll be curious to see how the rest of his album turns out, but this wasn't horrible...


----------



## Ron Barry

Any word on Melinda?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Ron Barry said:


> Any world on Melinda?


Best I can find there is an album in the works ... at some point. It appears she's going on a Christmas tour with Michael W. Smith, and then after that will head to the studio.

Also... I just read that Sabrina Sloan and Sundance Head are going to release an album of duets together... Apparently it's the first time that idol contestents who didn't make the top 12 have gotten a recording deal of any kind... Unless you count William Hung. That album is supposed to come out around the same time as Jordin and Blake, which would be soonish. Jordin is set to release November 20, with Blake a few weeks later on December 4.

Chris Sligh released an album July of this year, though I haven't heard it. I guess he had a band already - before idol - and after idol they were afforded the opportunity to record. Chris wrote or cowrote all 17 songs on the album, I believe.

Other than those few, the only information I could find on any of the other contestents was "they hope to record an album"... with the exception of Lakisha who says she has "offers on the table" to record either a Soul album or a Gospel album. She is, as of December 16, going to take over a roll in the Broadway production of the Color Purple.

It's slow at work today, so I've been surfing for Idol news the last little while.... I got set off on an Idol mood last night when I was watching "The Unit", and they were sent to protect a pop singer who was singing to US troops on the front lines. I kept thinking the pop singer sure looked familiar.... Afterwords I did some digging and realized that it was Mikayla Gordon from season 4 of Idol.


----------



## Ron Barry

Lakisha.. Color purple? Isnt that where Fantasa is now? Hmm Mikayla... that name does not sound familar. How quickly we forgot. 

Thanks for the update Sharkie.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

http://www.tv.com/mikalah-gordon/person/354654/photos.html

She was like 17, and I think she worshipped the ground that Barbara Streisand walked on....

And yes, Fantasia is also appearing in the Color Purple - until January of next year.


----------



## Ron Barry

Thanks for the reminder.. UGH!!!! definitely not one of my favorites... Personally I think she should not have been in the top 12.... Found here very annoying and that is most likely why she got pushed off the stack as quickly as possible.


----------



## Chris Blount

I've created a new thread for AI 2008 and moved a post from here into the new thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108427


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

I just saw online that Melinda Doolittle has released the first single from her new album. It's her own version of "My Funny Valentine". Pretty good, I thought.

The completed album is supposed to come out in June, IIRC.


----------

